# مجموعة برامج محمود زغلل(كمرات -اعمدة -قواعد -سلالم -steel-رياح وزلازل -punch-......



## م.محمود زغلل (9 أغسطس 2006)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_​ 
اقدم لكم اخوانى المهندسين مجموعة البرامج للتصميم الإنشائى وانا قد حملتها من قبل على المنتدى ولكن متفرقة .
ولما قمت عليها ببعض التعديلات وبناء على طلب حضراتكم قد جمعت البرامج كلها فى مجلد واحد وستقوموا بتشغيلهم من ملف واحد فلاش . وعند الوقوف على اى برنامج سيشرح فائدته وطريقة تصميمه .
1-تصميم الأعمدة
2-تصميمي القواعد
3-تصميم القواعد المركبة الداخلية والخارجية
4-تصميم الكمرات والأعمدة (steel (built up section 
5-حسابات احمال الزلازل والرياح حسب الكود المصرى 
6-عمل check of punch for flat slab due to vertical loads ,moments 
7-تصميم الكمرات الخرسانية المسلحة وعمل check of shear 
8-تصميم الأعمدة المركبة composite columns
9-تحديد خواص بعض القطاعات الخرسانية والمعدنية
10-تصميم الكمرات المركبة composite beams
11-تصميم السلالم إنشائيا design of stairs مع اعطاء النواتج وتوزيع الأحمال والتسليح فى المسقط الأفقى والقطاعات .(ستجد برنامج السلم stairs على اليسار فى الفلاش )لعدم وجود مكان له على اليمين .

البرامج مجانية وهى اهداء منى الى كل مهندس عربى ...:63: 
لكن يجب معرفة هل البرنامج الذى ستستخدمه يعمل working أو ultimate قبل ادخال الأحمال فيه . كل برنامج ستجد مكتوبا امامه (working او ultimate )

أرجو أن تعجبكم
:1: 
ولا اطلب منكم الا الدعاء لى
اخوكم م/محمود زغلل
مصر - الزقازيق

design programs(steel-concrete).zip​


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (9 أغسطس 2006)

و الله و حشتنا حمد لله على السلامة و الشكر الدائم لمساهماتك القوية و بارك لي لأني أصبحت عضو فعال جدا


----------



## Fouâd (9 أغسطس 2006)

شكــــــــــــرا جزيلا أخي محمود.


----------



## هادي المالكي (9 أغسطس 2006)

من م.هادي من جنوب العراق شكرا جزيلا لكل من يسعى في ايصال العلم للاخرين وفقك الله بحب محمد وعلي وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن والحسين واهل البيت (عليهم السلام)واصحابهم الاخيار(رضوان الله تعالى عنهم)


----------



## ابن البلد (9 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي محمود, مصر يا أم الدنيا ,حبيبتي يا بلدي


----------



## ابن البلد (9 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ هادي المالكي , الاصحاب والصحابة هم أصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم , من دون تورية ولا تقية , وفقك الله كيف شاء فالله عز وجل بابه مفتوح دون وسيلة وبحب الله فقط


----------



## ابن البلد (9 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله لك سيف الدين مرزوق بالترقية , عقبال عندنا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (9 أغسطس 2006)

عقبال عندك يا أخي العزيز شبلي و أنت تستحقها


----------



## عمروعلى3 (9 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="1 80"]
















[/FRAME]​


----------



## م. ياسر البوريني (9 أغسطس 2006)

احسنت يا بش مهندش يا رهيب
ياسر البوريني


----------



## م. ياسر البوريني (9 أغسطس 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"]شيء رائع اتمنى لكل التوفيق[/grade]
[glint] 
ياسر البوريني
[/glint]


----------



## تامر حلاوة (9 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## عبد الرحمن66 (9 أغسطس 2006)

مجهود مشكور وندعو لك بكل التوفيق والخيردائما باذن الله


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (9 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك و لك وأخلف عليك بالخير


----------



## oras (9 أغسطس 2006)

للاسف لم استطيع فتح البرنامج يطاب منى اعادة المحاولة و لا يفتح 
حيث حجم 1.977kb Win Zap
ليس الحجم صغير؟:69:


----------



## kh2k (9 أغسطس 2006)

ألف شكر لك يا مهندس محمود
جزاك الله خيراً وزادك علماً


----------



## محمد السعواني (9 أغسطس 2006)

أبغى أعرفكم علي..أنا عضو جديد
you can call me "Smart", keep in touch


----------



## ابن البلد (9 أغسطس 2006)

أهلا وسهلا يا أخ محمد السعواني , حللت أهلا ووطئت سهلا , بلاد العرب لكل العرب , مسلمون مسلمون مسلمون , وحياك الله أخ سيف الدين , انا أعمل على تجهيز مكتب في بيتي هذه الايام 
وانا جديد على الحاسوب يعني أحتاج لبعض الوقت كي أرفع ملفات وأشارك كما يجب , وصدقوني عندي الكثير الكثير لأقدمه , أدعوا الله لي في ظهر الغيب , ولكل اخوانكم المجاهدين في فلسطين ولبنان والعراق المحتل , نسأل الله من فضله كما سأله عبده ورسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم , ونعوذ بالله من الشر كله كما استعاذ بالله عبده ورسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## عزات (10 أغسطس 2006)

_مشكور ياأخي (م/محمود زغلل) وأتمنى لك دوام التقدم والتوفيق_


----------



## م/ الهيثم (10 أغسطس 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية أخوي .................... ما تقصر


----------



## hazmy (10 أغسطس 2006)

الف الف شكر محمود باشا
بس مش عارف اذا كان فيه مشكلة ولا ايه.... انا نزلت البرنامج عندى بس عند محاولته فتحة بالwinzip
طلعت رسالة Cannot open file , it doesn't appear to be a valid archive
رجاء من الاخوة افادتى عما اذا كانت المشكلة عامة او لدى فقط.. و يا ريت لو حد نزله يبعتهولى اذا سمحتم
و ماتقلقش يا اخ محمود الدعاء وصل من غير اى حاجة ...و الله المستجيب


----------



## أحمد جمال السيد (10 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا للمهندس محمود زغلل على البرامج المفيده وجزاك الله خيرا وشكرا أيضا على مجهوداته


----------



## mousad1210 (10 أغسطس 2006)

[glint]انا مش عارف اقول اية من حلوة المجموعة غير ان ربنا يجزيك خير
امضاء 
الزمن الجميل[/glint]


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (10 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على ردودكم الجميلة واسف على عدم تكملة السلم الحلزونى لكن صدقونى كنت مشغول جدا وان شاء الله اكمله .


----------



## elbrengy (11 أغسطس 2006)

*تسلم يا بشمهندس*

الله ينور عليك يا بشمهندس محمود وريهم هندسه الزقازيق فيها ايه 
ربنا يقويك ويكرمك وينولك اللي انت عايزه بس ابقي خد بالك منا السنه الجايه 
ابراهيم الزرباوي 
هندسه الزقازيق
الفرقه الرابعه 
ملحوظه لرواد المنتدي
:12: البشمهندس محمود من احسن المعيدين بهندسه الزقازيق وخصوصا في البرامج الهندسيه وربنا يزيده ان شاء الله


----------



## مايا2006 (11 أغسطس 2006)

*شكرا جدا يا باشمهندس*

بصراحة مش عارفة اقول ايه
بس ربنا يكرمك
بجد انت ماحصلتش
على فكرة انا عندى شرح الساب بتاعك فيديو صوت وصورة من زمايلى اخدوا كورس مع حضرتك .
وبجد كل الأمثلة اللى بتشتغل عليها قوية جدا
لكن شرح التصميم على الأكسل وتصميم الـ core والـ shear wall على السى اس آى csi شغال بس من غير صوت .

وبأدعيلك من غير حاجة 
بالتوفيق

مايا
مصر
:77:


----------



## احلى مهندسة (11 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء و بارك لك في عمرك و صحتك.....


----------



## eng.mohad (11 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور أخ / محمود
البرامج مهمه وجيده
ربنا يوفقك:63:


----------



## مهندس علي الخفاجي (11 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود القيم
وبارك الله فيك
اخوك
علي العراقي


----------



## 1 KING (11 أغسطس 2006)

[glow="ff0000"]جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة حقيقتا شرفت هندسة الزقازيق ورفعت إسمها أتمنالك مزيد من التقدم والنجاح والتوفيق والتسديد وأسأل الله أن يبارك لك في عمرك [/glow]

```

```
:14: :13: :14: :13:


----------



## احمد الديب (12 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا بشمهندس محمود علي هذا العمل الرائع ونتمني من الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك واللهم زده علما ينفع به امة الاسلام ولا تنسوا الامة من الدعاء


----------



## جنااات (13 أغسطس 2006)

غيبة طويلة 
لكن رجوع قوي
وفعااااااااااااااااااااااال جدا


----------



## النقابى (13 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الكبير ونتمنى منكم دوام التوفيق


----------



## mh_80e (13 أغسطس 2006)

*شكر*

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مايا2006 (15 أغسطس 2006)

برامج رائعة حقا
بارك الله فيك
واكثر من امثالك
[GRADE="00BFFF FF6347 FF0000 4B0082"]ارجو منك يا باشمهندس ان تعمل برنامج لتصميم البلاطات[/GRADE]


----------



## نمير (16 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله عن المسلمين كل خير و إن شاء الله من أحسن إلى أحسن


----------



## نبعة المدينة (16 أغسطس 2006)

هادي المالكي قال:


> من م.هادي من جنوب العراق شكرا جزيلا لكل من يسعى في ايصال العلم للاخرين وفقك الله بحب محمد وعلي وفاطمة الزهراء والحسن والحسين واهل البيت (عليهم السلام)واصحابهم الاخيار(رضوان الله تعالى عنهم)


الرد على كلام 
لاتقل انا من جنوب العراق بل قل انا من العراق الموحد ألأبي 
الفتنه نائمه لعن الله من أيقظها


----------



## سبع الليل (16 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي وسدد خطاك


----------



## مايا2006 (25 أغسطس 2006)

مجموعة برامج مفيدة جداااااااااااا
بصراحة برنامج check punch قوىىىىىىىىىىى جدااااااا
ده اول برنامج يأخد تأثير العزوم معاه على الأختراق زى الكود الأمريكى 
بدل الحل التقريبى فى الكود المصرى
وكمان كود مصرى وبيطلع تقرير بالمعادلات والحسابات والتعويض ممكن اطبعه .....
ده رائع جدااااااااااااااا
شكرا يا بشمهندس محمود


مايا2006


----------



## المهندس/حماده (25 أغسطس 2006)

هل يعمل طبقا للكود المصرى


----------



## engtaher (25 أغسطس 2006)

يا اخي انت رائع حقا ولو ممكن نتقل عليك عايزين شرح csi column فيديو


----------



## سعيد احمد يوسف (25 أغسطس 2006)

_اولا احب اهنئ نفسى واهنيك على كل شى واقول الحمد الله انى سمعت صوتك ان شاء الله منتظر المذيد من ذلك التفوق _
_وبصراحه ماعرفش ارد جميلك ازاى فعلا هى دى اخلاق المصريين الكرم والاخلاق الكريمه_
_اخوك سعيد احمد _


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (25 أغسطس 2006)

نعم يا اخوانى كلها برامج تتبع الكود المصرى
وشرح برنامج السى اس آى Csi Col لتصميم الـ Core و Shear Walls والأعمدة عموما انا شرحته فيديو لكن للأسف احجام الملفات بتكون كبيرة وبتأخذ وقت كبير جدا فى تحميلها على اى موقع Uploading فأرجو من المهندسين الذين اخذوا منى شرح الساب كله على اسطوانات بما فيها Csi لو عندهم وقت يحملوه على اى موقع Uploading وادراجه فى هذا المنتدى .


وشكرا
م. محمود زغلل


----------



## engtaher (25 أغسطس 2006)

انا ممكن اخد من سيادتك الاسطوانات لو بتيجي القاهرة


----------



## سعيد احمد يوسف (25 أغسطس 2006)

يا بشمهندس محمود محتاجين برامج اللبشه واللا ساسات الممتده انا سعيد ..............................


----------



## احمد الديب (26 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة


----------



## عبدالقوى (29 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء وأسأل الله عزوجل أن يغفر لك ولنا ولجميع المسلمين وأن ينفع بهذه البرامج جميع المسلمين


----------



## amer1971 (29 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا واتمنى ان تساعدني في ايجاد كتاب او اي مصدر يساعدني في اكمال اطروحتي والخاصة بتحليل الأهتزازات في الخزانات


----------



## marwanader76 (29 أغسطس 2006)

Thank you Very Much
خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه 
عندي الكثير من الكتب الهندسية في كل المجالات 
اللي عايز حاجة يقول
marwanader76*************


----------



## asatstr (29 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
أخي المهندس محمود زغلل
فعلا أنت فخر لكل مهندس مصري 
ربنا يزيد من أمثالك في مصر والوطن العربي لنرتقي بتلك الأمه التي طال ثباتها
ربا يوفقق ان شاء الله وأتمني لك كل الخير

أخوك م/ أيمن الطنطاوي هندسة الأسكندرية (ثاني مشروع الخرسانة المسلحة)

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## محمد طلعت 1986 (29 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم


----------



## محمد طلعت 1986 (29 أغسطس 2006)

أخي المهندس محمود زغلل
فعلا أنت فخر لكل مهندس مصري 
ربنا يزيد من أمثالك في مصر والوطن العربي لنرتقي بتلك الأمه التي طال ثباتها
ربا يوفقق ان شاء الله وأتمني لك كل الخير
انا محمد طلعت من هندسة الزقازيق من تانية مدنى 
انا اللى خدت معاك اتوكاد فى اول المجموعات فاكرنى ولا ايه
بسلم عليك وبقولك كل عام وانت بخير بمناسبة العام الدراسى الجديد
وبكرة نتقابل وباى


----------



## مايا2006 (1 سبتمبر 2006)

سلااااااااااااااام عليكم يا باشمهندس
ممكن لو تسمح سيادتك لو تعمل لنا شيت اكسل لتصميم الأعمدة ultimate واخر لتصميم القواعد ultimate هيكون اسهل فى الأخراج للتقارير .
ومتشكرة جداااااااااااااااااا
ولو سمحت انا بعت لك ايميـل ممكن اطلب رقم موبايلك تبعته على الأيميل .
ده اذا ما يكون عندك مانع
[GLINT] 

مايا2006
[/GLINT]

وشكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elfatatry (1 سبتمبر 2006)

.بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى اله الطيبين واصحابه الغر الميامين فهم 
وجهان لعملة واحده رضي الله عنهم اجمعين 
اخي الكريم ".جزاك الله خيرالجزاء على علمك وجميل صفاتك وما حباك الله به من نفس عاليه واني احبك في الله وعلى فكره بيني وبينك فقط عشرات الكيلو مترات فانا من طنطا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد طلعت 1986 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

هاى انا سعيد لردك عليا وكنت عايز اتعرف بيكى ممكن تبعتيلى ايميلك علشان اضيفه عندى
واى استفسارات انا تحت امرك
وشكرا


----------



## ابراهيم برانق (2 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا يا أخ محمود زغلل على الهدية الظريفة و الجميلة 
وهل من مزيد ؟


----------



## evesabri (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ممكن يا امير تراسلني على الخاص وووووووشكرا


----------



## memo353 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه البرامج يا بشمهندس بجد والله انت مهندس جامد وربنا يوفقك كمان وكمان وتزودما برامج تانيه كتير وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك اخوك ايمن


----------



## الشعراوى (3 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله حير


----------



## ghassan55 (3 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ محمود
لقد أرسلت لك عدة إيميلات لطمئن عن وصول الكتاب لك الرجاء الرد
غسان


----------



## fihonil (3 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على تعبك


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (3 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ غسان احب اطم~ن حضرتك ان الكتاب وصل فعلا من سوريا والف شكر وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك لكن الفترة الاخيرة كنت مشغووووووول جدااا 
شكررررررررررررررررررررراااااا على اهتمامك


----------



## ghassan55 (3 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ محمود
شكرا لك أرجو لك التوفيق


----------



## alsalhi (4 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير اخوووووي ....

(سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم ..... عدد خلقه , ورضا نفسه , وزنة عرشه , ومداد كلماته)


----------



## احمد822 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور يا أخي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohd_zahran (7 سبتمبر 2006)

تحيه وبعد
ها انا احاول التنزيل وشكرا لك مقدما على هذا المجهود


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*برامج اكسل لتصميم الكمرات واعمدة والقواعد المنفصلة وحساب مكعبات الخرسانة ووزن الحديد*

:63: 
اخوانى فى المنتدى بناء على طلبكم 
اقدم لكم برامج اكسل لتصميم الكمرات والأعمدة والقواعد حسب الكود المصرى 2001
بطريقة limit states
مع حساب مكعبات الخرسانة للقاعدة العادية والمسلحة ووزن الحديد المستهلك فى القاعدة والأشاير

:1: 
ارجو ان تحوز اعجابكم
:63: 
اخوكم
م/محمود زغلل
مصر


----------



## ghassan55 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

شــــــــــكرا محمود هل لديك برنامج لحساب الدراج الحلزونية


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*برنامج تصميم الدرج الحلزونى*

تصميم الدرج(السلم ) الحلزونى بأستخدام برنامج لتحليل العنصر على انه Slab Type 
وعطاء النتائج على هيئة عزوم انحناء وقوى قص وعزوم لى ثم التصميم يدويا بأى كود تريده.

البرنامج ليس من صنعى

ارجو ان ينفعكم وبالأخص المهندس غسان

سلاااااااام
م.زغلل


----------



## moudy_civileng (9 سبتمبر 2006)

والله العظيم انت راجل زى الفل

شكرا جدا جدا على البرنامج الهايل ده


----------



## مصطفى المعاصرى (9 سبتمبر 2006)

الظاهر انها لا تعمل الرجاء التأكد من ذلك


----------



## amaino (9 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (9 سبتمبر 2006)

البرنامج يعمل وانا مجربه 100 % شغال وكمان بيشتغل على ويندوز اكس بى 
بس اكيد لو جربته على 98 او me راح يشتغل تمام لأنه اصلا برنامج dos
اما بالنسبة لبرامج التصميم بالأكسل لازم يكون عندك اكسل مركب على الجهاز عشان تشتغل معاك

ارجو ا
ن اكون فهمت قصدك صح
وافدتك


----------



## ghassan55 (9 سبتمبر 2006)

ألأخ مجمود
كل الشكر لك ساحاول أن ارسل لك سي دي به مجموعة برامج منها حساب الدرج الحلزوني من برمجة أحد المهندسين وهو موثوق سيصل لعندك قريبا
غسان


----------



## احمد الديب (10 سبتمبر 2006)

بوركت بشمهندس محمود


----------



## m_beik (10 سبتمبر 2006)

جهد مشكور وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## nizar_mahameed (10 سبتمبر 2006)

if winzip does not work , try winrar to open the file , it works


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (10 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا مهندس غسان دايما نتعبك معانا


----------



## saeed1 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

دائما مميز ياباشمهندس
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khattab ali (11 سبتمبر 2006)

i canot extract this program could u help me?


----------



## محمدأنس (12 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وأدام خيرك


----------



## AMSE (18 سبتمبر 2006)

[align=center]المهندس / محمود زغلل....
مشكور على المجموعه الرائعه،،،،،،،
مع تمنياتنا بوجود المزيد.[/align]


----------



## emad_algashy (18 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس محمود لدي انطباع مبدئي وهو 1- البرامج كافكار ممتازه 
2-تحتاج من وجهه نظري الي بعض التعديلات البسيطه للاستفاده الاكبر منها كمثال وضع save للملفات حيث يمكن الرجوع لها في اي وقت 3- الاهتمام اكثر بالاخراج والتقليل من الالوان لراحه عين المصمم المستخدم للبرنامج 4- تقليل العنوان الخاص بك والذي يدل علي انك انت المصمم ويفضل ان يكون في بدايه البرنامج كافتتاحيه وذلك مثل البرامج العالميه
5- وضع ملف توضيحي للمعادلات المستخدمه في البرنامج والكود المستخدم (كايضاح) للعديد من المستخدمين للبرنامج 6- اتمني لك دوام التوفيق ودائما الي الامام ياخ محمود------


----------



## zzaghal (19 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك، وجزيت خيرا كثيرا.....
ونفع الله بك الاسلام والمسلمين..


----------



## saleh_agiza (19 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد العسكرى (19 سبتمبر 2006)

محمود زغلل ربنا يزيدك


----------



## المجاز (19 سبتمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافيه ويجزيك كل خير يا اخانا


----------



## م/مصطفى طارق (19 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


بارك الله فيك ويجعلك من الصابرين فى الدنيا


----------



## mohamed gaber (22 سبتمبر 2006)

أنت أنت يامحمود.................


----------



## محمود نصر (22 سبتمبر 2006)

بجد يا باشمهندس محمود مجهود عظيم ورائع والى المزيد دائما


----------



## محمود نصر (22 سبتمبر 2006)

بجد يا بشمهندس مجهود رائع وعظيم وربنا يوفقك والى المزيد دائما


----------



## aly_eng_alex (23 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## miloeg (24 سبتمبر 2006)

thankssssssssss


----------



## نجاح (24 سبتمبر 2006)

أشكرك وليجازيك الله على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## علاءعرام (2 أكتوبر 2006)

يابشمهندس محمود شكرا"" جزيلا" لك ولكن أين روابط تنزيل هذه البرامج أرجو لو تكرمت الرد سريعا أوكتابتها على بريدى Alaa_aram***********


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (2 أكتوبر 2006)

الرابط فى الصفحة الأولى يا بشمهندس علاء .
نحن الأن فى الصفحة السابعة اضغط على الأولى وستجد فيها الرابط فى المرفقات للمشاركة الموجودة ......
ارجو ان اكون قد فهمت قصدك صح


----------



## علاءعرام (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*ألف ألف شكر انت فعلا شرقاوى أصيل*


----------



## وسام جبر (2 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا...دى حاجات جامده..متوقعه من مهندس متمكن زى حضرتك:15: تحياتى للزقازيق........:77:


----------



## أبوكمال (2 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور أخي العزيز
بس لو تفيدنا بتصميم اللبشة والسلابة
ومشكور مرة أخرى


----------



## المجاز (2 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف شكر على هالمجهود الرائع
سازور مصر قريبا واتمنى ان اقابلك هناك 
ارجو ترك رقم هاتف للتواصل معك


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (2 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ المجاز راسلنى على ألأيميـــل الموجود على البرامج وانا اعطيك رقم الهاتف
وانت تشرف مصر فى اى وقت وتنورها .
سلاااااام


----------



## tawfik (3 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ العظيم المهندس / محمود زغلل
أرجو من الله أن يزيد من علمك ويؤجرك خيراً علي ما علمتنا ولم تبخل به علي إخوانك المهندسين وأن يجعله الله إنشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك ز
أخي المهندس العظيم لقد طلبت من سيادتكم في تعليقات سابقة أن تعمل برنامج لتصميم الخوازيق القواعد المرتكزة عليها وذلك للقواعد المنفصلة أو المركبة أو قواعد الجار 
أرجو من سيادتك أن تتذكر هذا الطلب وأنا في انتظار ما وعدتنا به وذلك طبقاً للكود المصري
مع جزيل الشكر والتمنيات القلبية بمزيد من التقدم لك في جميع شؤن حياتك
توفيق


----------



## عبد الله المكي (3 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا المجهود الرائع ونتمنى منك المزيد بارك الله بك


----------



## المهندس 518 (3 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوووور أخي زغلل و جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك 
:78: [IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v204/BOSSNEMO/10.jpg[/IMG]​


----------



## saleh_agiza (5 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نبعة المدينة (5 أكتوبر 2006)

*تحيه*

تحيه للمجاهدين في فلسطين والعراق والنصر قريب


----------



## نبعة المدينة (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*اضافات مطلوبه*

ألأخ محمود زغلول
هل ممكن ان يرفق بالبرنامج المعادلات المستعمله والكود حيث أن ذلك سيساهد في ان يطمأن المستخدم في انه في الطريق السليم للحل 
مع تحياتي


----------



## a178r (6 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا قائد


----------



## boulder_2006 (10 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يبارك فيك ويرحم والديك ان شاء الله


----------



## alkaser88 (19 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي محمود


----------



## مزيان (19 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام جاسم (19 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## م.نهيل (19 أكتوبر 2006)

يعطيك الف الف عافية وبارك الله فيك جزاك خير


----------



## عالم البناء (20 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله لك الاخ المهندس محمود وانشاء الله يكون في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## a178r (20 أكتوبر 2006)

متشكرين يا ريس و متغبش علينا
م-أشرف عبد القادر


----------



## محمد سعود (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*الزقازيق مصر*

شكرا يا مهندس محمود 
محمدعبدالقادر 3 مدني الزقازيق:20:


----------



## Sherif HAFEZ (20 أكتوبر 2006)

م.محمود زغلل قال:


> _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_​
> اقدم لكم اخوانى المهندسين مجموعة البرامج للتصميم الإنشائى وانا قد حملتها من قبل على المنتدى ولكن متفرقة .
> ولما قمت عليها ببعض التعديلات وبناء على طلب حضراتكم قد جمعت البرامج كلها فى مجلد واحد وستقوموا بتشغيلهم من ملف واحد فلاش . وعند الوقوف على اى برنامج سيشرح فائدته وطريقة تصميمه .
> 1-تصميم الأعمدة
> ...


bbnbvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## Sherif HAFEZ (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*hafez0124027024************

شكرا جزيلا --


----------



## moftax (20 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكرك جدا جدا


----------



## احمد822 (24 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا الجهد وجزاك الله كل خيـر
ونرجو المزيد


----------



## swahabe (24 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور اخى العزيز على مجهوداتك العظيمة وسلمت يداك


----------



## الشعراوى (24 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## m_anas (24 أكتوبر 2006)

*جزاك الله كل خير 
اخوك /انس رمضان
طالب فى المعهد العالى للتكنولجيا
بارك الله فيك*


----------



## hamadaibrahem (31 أكتوبر 2006)

thank you very much and we are waiting for more


----------



## hamadaibrahem (31 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hamadaibrahem (31 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا الجهد وجزاك الله كل خيـر
ونرجو المزيد


----------



## hamdyprince (31 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
حقيقي جهد كبير أن شاء الله مأجور


----------



## moler (2 نوفمبر 2006)

بجد انا مش أدر اوصفلك شكري ليك بجد انت فعلا انسان تستاااهل كل احترام انا والله مش عارف اشكرك ازااااى بس انا متأكد انى شعوري هيوصلك زي منا عاوز بجد ربنا يبارك فيك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين ويجعلنل ليك من الشاهدين أمين امين


----------



## hamadaibrahem (2 نوفمبر 2006)

i want aprogram wich determen if the column is short or long and design long column


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (2 نوفمبر 2006)

بالنسبة لبرنامج الأعمدة الطويلة long columns انا ان شاء الله شغال فى البرنامج ولما يكمل ان شاء الله سأدرجه فى الملتقى .
وشكرا للأخوة المهندسين على الكلام للى زى العسل ده.


سلام


----------



## fadl (2 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا يا بشمهندس محمود يا عسل ربنا يخليك لنا وتمدنا بالمزيد وربتا يجعل ذلك كله فى ميزان حسناتك
السلام عليكم


----------



## adil (3 نوفمبر 2006)

م.محمود زغلل قال:


> بالنسبة لبرنامج الأعمدة الطويلة long columns انا ان شاء الله شغال فى البرنامج ولما يكمل ان شاء الله سأدرجه فى الملتقى .
> وشكرا للأخوة المهندسين على الكلام للى زى العسل ده.
> 
> 
> سلام



حمدلله علي السلامه واللهي وحشتنا كتير 
احنا فخورين بيك ان في مهندس مصري عامل كل ده 

ربنا يوفقك ونرجو ان نشوفك معنا كثيرا


----------



## adil (3 نوفمبر 2006)

م.محمود زغلل قال:


> نعم يا اخوانى كلها برامج تتبع الكود المصرى
> وشرح برنامج السى اس آى Csi Col لتصميم الـ Core و Shear Walls والأعمدة عموما انا شرحته فيديو لكن للأسف احجام الملفات بتكون كبيرة وبتأخذ وقت كبير جدا فى تحميلها على اى موقع Uploading فأرجو من المهندسين الذين اخذوا منى شرح الساب كله على اسطوانات بما فيها Csi لو عندهم وقت يحملوه على اى موقع Uploading وادراجه فى هذا المنتدى .
> 
> 
> ...



ارجو من لديه شرح المهندس محمود زغلول لهذه البرامج ان يضعها علي اي موقع لكي يستفيد بها الجميع

اذا كان احد بالقاهرة لديه هذه الاسطوانات انا علي استعداد رفعها في الحال فارجو ان يتجاوب معي احد او المهندس محمود لو بيزور القاهرة انا ممكن اقابله وارفعها علي موقع 

اتمني اجد تجاوب من الاعضاء


----------



## مهندس مساعد (3 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جدا على المجهود وبارك الله فيك . بصراحة المنتدى هنا مفيد جدا


----------



## mohamedradi (4 نوفمبر 2006)

daer brother thank you


----------



## عمرو الشيمى (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*شـــــكرا لك على هذا البرنامج البسيط الرائع ,أحسنــــت بارك الله فيك *


----------



## حلمى محمد جمال (6 نوفمبر 2006)

انا بشكرك جدا يا اخ محمود وياريت دايما كده تثرينا بكتاباتك المفيده فى مجال الهندسه المدنيه


----------



## MOHAMMED GALAL (7 نوفمبر 2006)

اخىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
دكتور محمود
جزاك الله خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## habeeba (8 نوفمبر 2006)

برنامج مفيد جدا انا فعلا كنت محتاجه برنامج شامل زي ده ميرسي يا بشمهندس محمود


----------



## omar11111 (8 نوفمبر 2006)

أسأل من الله تعالى أن يبارك فيك و في علمك أيها القدير0


----------



## ابوحاتم (8 نوفمبر 2006)

زادك الله علما


----------



## karim06 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

*صور نادرة للحرم المكي الشريف*

بلرك الله فيك


----------



## اساسي (10 نوفمبر 2006)

نسأل الله لنا ولكم التوفيق والسداد


----------



## م .وليدالبعسي (10 نوفمبر 2006)

لم استطيع فتحه؟؟


----------



## boulder_2006 (11 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا ومزيدا من العطاء


----------



## عرام الحمد (11 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ابو شكيب (11 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي بارك الله فيك واسال الله لك النجاح والموفقية فقد استعملته وحصلت على نفس النتائج المتوقعة . جزاك الله الخير


----------



## elsibaay (11 نوفمبر 2006)

الف الف شكر


----------



## مصطفى السعيد (16 نوفمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله عليك يا باشمهندس.... بارك الله فيك... اكتر من ممتاز
اخوك مصطفى
مصر


----------



## العبار (16 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي بارك الله فيك ولو ممكن طلب صغير 
ادراج المعادلات ليتسنى لنا التاكيد وشكرا على هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (20 نوفمبر 2006)

اخوانى المهندسين والباحثين خذوا هذا الموقع هدية مجانية حيث انه موقع يقوم على سرفر بجهاز رئيسى وعليه مجموعة من اقوى برامج finite elements انا استخدمته وكانت النتائج فعلا رهيبة 
يوجد به برامج تحليل دقيق جدا للخرسانات والتسليح والأجهادات والشروخ داخل الخرسانة ويمكن تمثيل التربة وكل شى
http://www.cervenka.cz/vtls


----------



## nofal971 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

اخواني انا لا استطيع فتح الملف المضغوط يوجد خلل به . هل يوجد نسخة اخرى ؟

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## nofal971 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا لك يا باشمهندس محمود على المجهود الرائع ... حملت الملف المضغوط (البرنامج الاول) وحاولت فتحه فلم يفتح لا ادري لماذا ....!!! هل من الممكن وضعه مرة اخرى .. شكرا لك


----------



## elsibaay (20 نوفمبر 2006)

من فضلكم ياباشمهندسين اريد اى معلومات عن الfatigue و الcreep واتمنى ان تكون فى اقرب وقت وشكرا


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (22 نوفمبر 2006)

مهندس نوفل البرنامج يعمل فقط فك الضغط ببرنامج winrar
وشغل البرنامج حيث له واجهة فلاشية وشغل منها البرامج كلها
من الممكن ان تجد برامج لاتعمل وذلك لعدم وجود مكونات vbasic عندك على الويندوز لكنى وضعت مع الفلاش برنامج به معظم مكونات فيجوال بيزك vbasic على يسار السفلى للفلاش 
فقط قم بعمل setup له
وجرب البرامج 
وطمنى

سلااااااااااام


----------



## nofal971 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك اخى المهندس محمود ولكن لي طلب ... في تصميم القواعد المنفصلة اذا كان سمك الخرسانة العادية اقل من 20 سم فإنه لا يوخذ بالاعتبار مساحة الخرسانة العادية ويتم حسب مساحة الخرسانة المسلحة فقط على اعتبار ان الخرسانة العادية لو 10 سم مثلا فإنها تعتبر نظافة فقط فهل يمكن اخذ هذا في الاعتبار .... شكرا لك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## nofal971 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز المهندس محمود اسف لإزعاجك ولكن هناك ملاحظة في تصميم الكمرات بأنه في بعض الاحيان لا يستخدم ال bent bars فأرجو وضع هذا في الاعتبار والاعتماد فقط على الكانات في مقاومة الshear شكرا لك مرة اخرى


----------



## abd83 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## nofal971 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ العزيز المهمدس محمود .. طلب اخير .. واسف جدا للازعاج .. هل يوجد برنامج تصميم للكمرات بطريقة limit state او ال ultimate limit state وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## walaa-h (23 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على المجهود ولكن الملف المضغوط لا يفتح


----------



## evesabri (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*مجموعة برامج محمود زغلل(كمرات -اعمدة -قواعد -سلالم -steel-رياح وزلازل -punch*

الاخ محمد
بالنسبه للستيل فايبر المستخدم بدل حديد التسليح في الارضيات الصناعيه والطرق ......ألخ.
هل يوجد أي برنامج يمكنه حساب كمية الستيل فايبر الواجب استخدامها .
مرفق صوره للستيل فايبر وموقع للمواصفات
مع الشكر


----------



## evesabri (23 نوفمبر 2006)

هذا موقع المواصفات
http://www.gzdymf.com/English/products.htm#1


----------



## اسامه عبدالمعطى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير ان الله وملائكته يصلون على معلم الناس الخير


----------



## سعيد احمد يوسف (23 نوفمبر 2006)

مساء الخير محتاج كتب او مراجع عن بدايه عمل المهندس المدنى فى المجال الحر 
او اى كتب تفيد المهندس المدنى


----------



## دروجبا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*جمايلك على راسنا*

:12: ربنا يكرمك يا باشمهندس محمود حضرتك دايما رافع رأس هندسة الزقازيق على فكرة أنا كنت طالب عند حضرتك وأنا كنت فى سنة تالتة مدنى وأنا دلوقتى فى سنة رابعة ربنا يوفقك ويخليك لينا يارب


----------



## اسامه عبدالمعطى (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير ان الله وملائكته يصلون على معلم الناس الخير


----------



## mohamed_nagy39 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

أزيك يا مشمهندس محمود انا محمد ناجى انا أشتغلت فى طلعت مصطفى و مؤمن فى الطور فى سيناء بيبنى قسم شرطة انا نزلت staad 2006 بالكراك لو عايزة ابعتلى على النت


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (4 ديسمبر 2006)

اهلا وسهلا م/محمد ناجى 
اخبارك ايه
ربنا يوفقك
انا ما بشتغلش على Staad
لكن لو وصل لك Sap2000 V.11 ابقى قول لى 
سلااااام


----------



## محمد أنس بلال (4 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سموري (4 ديسمبر 2006)

تسلم تسلم يا عسل ويا غالي 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ghni2005 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

تم التحميل ..... ومشكور جدا


----------



## mohamed abou (6 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا كثيرا على هذه البرامج ولكن مامدي دقة التصميم وصحتها:1:


----------



## ضياء الدين سلامه (11 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير وأسأل الله لك الفوز برضاه والنجاة من النار يوم القيامه يسلام الله عليك ورحمته وبركاته


----------



## nofal971 (11 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم .. ارجو من من لديه برنامج ال sap بالكرك ان يرسله لنا لتعم الفائدة على الجميع ، شكرا لكم


----------



## مزاجـــــي (11 ديسمبر 2006)

شاكر ومقدر 
مجهودات 
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## م. خطاب (11 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم لما فيه الخير ورضاه


----------



## آسر عبد السلام (13 ديسمبر 2006)

ايه الحلاوه دى يابشمهندس محمود دا انت منور يا باشا بالبرامج الحلوه دى ربنا يزيدك
وتحيا مصر
ومتشكرين يا باشا


----------



## bolbol (13 ديسمبر 2006)

ألف شكر يا أخى


----------



## MDREAM (14 ديسمبر 2006)

يسلموا يا باشا

تحياتي لك

Mdream


----------



## majed-morad (14 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور جدا على هذه البرامج


----------



## محمودالحوتي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*برامج هندسية*

السلام عليكم 
اخواني معكم اخوكم محمود من المجموعة المصرية الهندسية بصمة
وقد وفقنا الله الى انتاج مجموعة من السيديهات التعليمية لمجموعة من البرامج الهندسية التي تهم المهندسين
DRCS وهو برنامج التصميم الأنشائي بإستخدام الكود المصري
SAP وهوبرنامج التحليل الإنشائي الاشهر عالميا
SAP Applications تطبيقات التحليل الإنشائي
AutoCAD 2&3 D 2007 وهو البرنامج الاشهر عالميا في رسم الاشكال والمجسمات الهندسية
Sketch UP وهو البرنامج الاسرع في عمل المجسمات
ومجموعة التنمية البشرية
NLP البرمجة اللغوية العصبية
Mind Mapping الخرائط الذهنية وتنشيط الذاكرة
Speed Reading القراءة السريعة
Accelerated Learning التعلم السريع
وقريبا​Maya8 3DMax 9
لمزيد من المعلومات 
WWW.BUSSMA.COM


----------



## sulaimance (16 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا أخي مجهود رائع


----------



## Orwah (16 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية م. محمود . بعيداً عن الافكار الانشائية المطروحة في البرنامج إن برمجتك لها بهذه الطريقة الرائعة يثير الاعجاب . أظن من بإمكانه تقديم مثل هذه البرمجة و بامتلاكه القاعدة الهندسية النظرية ليس بعيداً عنه ان يقدم برامج هندسية عربية ( وذلك بوجود مجموعة عمل ) تنافس البرامج الانشائية العالمية الشائعة . ( هل برمجتك كانت باستخدام V.b) ؟؟


----------



## mohie (17 ديسمبر 2006)

انا طالب فى الكليه التكنولوجيا


----------



## khadim tijany (17 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا أيها الإخوة علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## نواف بشار عبدالله (17 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مشكورة جهودكم، ولكن البرنامج لم يُفتح لدي، أرجو التحقق من صحة تنصيبه لديكم
مع فائق التقدير والاحترام


----------



## moler (17 ديسمبر 2006)

انا مش عاوز أقولك شكرا لان شكرا دى كلمه قليله جدا جمب الى بتعمله وأتمنى الارتقاء بمستوى المهندسين العرب على أيد أجمل مهندس فى الدنيا مهندس محمود


----------



## god_father (17 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرل لك اخ محمود على هذا المجهود


----------



## os 5555 (1 يناير 2007)

ربنا يوفق يا باشمهندس محمود ويعينك على فعل الخير


----------



## a.m (3 يناير 2007)

> ولا اطلب منكم الا الدعاء لى
> اخوكم م/محمود زغل


بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## MSammour (3 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم خيرا مجهود رائع تسلم ايدك


----------



## محسن 9 (3 يناير 2007)

كل الشكر والتقدير لك اخي


----------



## samoray22 (4 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس فراس (4 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mousad1210 (4 يناير 2007)

مجهود مشكور وندعو لك بكل التوفيق والخيردائما باذن الله وجزاكم الله خيرا 
ولكن اين السلم الدائرى


----------



## amgad alwy (5 يناير 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## جوده (5 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي محمود,جارى التحميل


----------



## nouman (6 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك ... ولجهودك
(جاري التحميل)


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (6 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخي المهندس محمود زغلل و نسأل الله لك التوفيق الدائم


----------



## fahad011 (6 يناير 2007)

البرنامج ينزل معاي فاضي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ يا بشمهندسين ممكن أحد يشوف شنو المشكلة بالضبط
مع الشكر


----------



## عادل الفيصل (6 يناير 2007)

الف الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## abogabl (9 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا بشمهندس محمود زغلل متوقعتش الاقى حد من دفعتى بيقدم برنامج جميل زى ده
انا كنت دفعتك 2004 واتمنى لك تبقى من احسن الدكاتره فى الجامعه ان شاء الله ربنا يكرمك:13:


----------



## ag438 (9 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي محمود ونفع بك وبعلمك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م. خطاب (10 يناير 2007)

للاسف الملف مش راضي يفتح عندي ( جربت كثير)

بحكيلي الملف المضغوط معطوب او غير صالح للاستعمال 

شو اعمل؟ ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## كمال1 (10 يناير 2007)

merci ,meciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## كمال1 (10 يناير 2007)

merci ,merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (12 يناير 2007)

والله مجهود رائع واحنا نفخر فيك كمهندس عربى وياريت ياباشمهندس تعمل لنا برنامج 
لتصميم اللبشة الخرسانية او الحصيرة والف شكر مرة اخرى .


----------



## engineer_khaleel (12 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## اسامة صلاح (12 يناير 2007)

السلا عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوك فى الله مهندس أسامة صلاح
أدعو الله انه يوفقك ويسعدك فى حياتك ويكثر من أمثالك
أتمنى ان اكون صديق لك
وفى أنتظار المزيد


----------



## ahmad_s (13 يناير 2007)

oras قال:


> للاسف لم استطيع فتح البرنامج يطاب منى اعادة المحاولة و لا يفتح
> حيث حجم 1.977kb Win Zap
> i downloaded again but the same problem, please advise.
> thanks a lot


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (13 يناير 2007)

[للاسف لم استطيع فتح البرنامج يطاب منى اعادة المحاولة و لا يفتح 

حيث حجم 1.977kb Win Zap
i downloaded again but the same problem, please advise.
thanks a lot[/QUOTE]


م. احمد 
الملف شغال 100%
اكيد عندك مشكلة فى الويندوز او برنامج win zip
حاول تانى. 
او حمل من الرابط التالى: مجموعة البرامج 
http://www.4shared.com/file/8795191/98cb3253/design_programs_steel-concrete_.html


وشيتات الأكسل للتصميم :

http://www.4shared.com/file/8795324/8d1cb79/isolated_footing_columns_ultimate.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/8795361/1cd7faf2/ultimate_check_of_shear.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/8795494/ee6a0437/design_of_beams.html


----------



## adil (14 يناير 2007)

*مجهود رائع 

وربنا يوفقك علي مساهمتك

وياريت من المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع ​*


----------



## adil (14 يناير 2007)

م.محمود زغلل قال:


> نعم يا اخوانى كلها برامج تتبع الكود المصرى
> وشرح برنامج السى اس آى Csi Col لتصميم الـ Core و Shear Walls والأعمدة عموما انا شرحته فيديو لكن للأسف احجام الملفات بتكون كبيرة وبتأخذ وقت كبير جدا فى تحميلها على اى موقع Uploading فأرجو من المهندسين الذين اخذوا منى شرح الساب كله على اسطوانات بما فيها Csi لو عندهم وقت يحملوه على اى موقع Uploading وادراجه فى هذا المنتدى .



ارجو منك ان ترفق شرح برنامج Csi Col وشرح الساب اذا امكن او حتي الحالات الخاصه منها


----------



## chance (15 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmad_s (16 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نجم مدنى (16 يناير 2007)

مشكور والله كتير


----------



## fayin12 (16 يناير 2007)

شكرا كثيرا و اتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## mostafa68e (17 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## civilworks (24 يناير 2007)

دمت ذخرا يا شعلة من النشاط.
....
هل بالامكان اضافة ملف لتصميم 
Hidden Beam +ribs...........ultimate Method


----------



## امير محمد شعت (24 يناير 2007)

شكرا كتير ليك وجزاك الله خير
مهندس امير شعت من شمال مصر


----------



## المستريح (24 يناير 2007)

مشكور وجاري التجميل


----------



## ehabebo84 (25 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك و لك وأخلف عليك بالخير


----------



## المهندسان (25 يناير 2007)

الف الف شكر


----------



## engramy (25 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس ابوبكر (25 يناير 2007)

*شكر جزيل لك*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## عويضة (25 يناير 2007)

اعلم ان الله سوف يخلف خيرا ان شاء الله على هذا العمل الخيرى والجميل


----------



## م.محمد الشيخ (26 يناير 2007)

ربنا يزيدك من علمه ويحبب فيك خلقه


----------



## nero12 (27 يناير 2007)

أستاذى الفاضل لى كل الفخر والشرف انى أدرس تحت يدك 

ومهما قال الكلام فلن يوصف اى شى​


----------



## مايا2006 (28 يناير 2007)

ماشاء الله
ربنا يكرمك اكتر واكتر

مايا2006


----------



## محمود حسنين (28 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا الله يعينك ويوفقك .عقبال السلم رقم 6


----------



## م/ الهيثم (30 يناير 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية ..... مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## yusuf_egs (1 فبراير 2007)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (1 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وجعل علمك حجة لك لا عليك (آمين)


----------



## m_anas (1 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير

الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله 
الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله 
الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله 
الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله 
الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله 
الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله 
الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله 
الله الله الله الله الله الله الله الله
الله الله الله الله الله الله الله 
الله الله الله الله الله الله 
الله الله الله الله الله 
الله الله الله الله
الله الله الله 
الله الله 
الله


----------



## mano2 (2 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (2 فبراير 2007)

م.محمود زغلل : الله يجزيك الخير على البرامج القيمة و نسأل الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## باسل حلب (4 فبراير 2007)

والله انت نعم المعلم ومثال المهندس الذي لايبيع ويشتري بعلمه قليلا
ادعو لك بظهر الغيب ان يرزقك الله من فضله بما تستحقه من خير في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## مايا2006 (5 فبراير 2007)

مهندس محمود زغلل 
لو تسمح بعد اذن حضرتك هل عملت برنامج لحصر كميات القواعد والسملات حديد وخرسانة والاعمدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا عارفة انه بسيط بالنسبة لك وانك اكبر من كده بكتير
ربنا يوفقك...........
:59: :59: 
مايا


----------



## amrrashedxp (5 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب ووفقك الى الى كل خير
ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب وانعم عليك بالأمان والسلامة

اخوك المهندس عمرو راشد جامعة الزقازيق


----------



## احمد هوها (7 فبراير 2007)

م.محمود زغلل قال:


> _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_​
> 
> اقدم لكم اخوانى المهندسين مجموعة البرامج للتصميم الإنشائى وانا قد حملتها من قبل على المنتدى ولكن متفرقة .
> ولما قمت عليها ببعض التعديلات وبناء على طلب حضراتكم قد جمعت البرامج كلها فى مجلد واحد وستقوموا بتشغيلهم من ملف واحد فلاش . وعند الوقوف على اى برنامج سيشرح فائدته وطريقة تصميمه .
> ...


ممكن يا بشمهندس لو ما فيهاش تعب تنزل تعريب البرنامج ده انا اسف هتعبك معايه بس انا فى فتره تدريب وعايز استفيد بشويه حاجات كده ياريت تساعدنى وتنزل شرح للبرنامج


----------



## م/ محمد محمد خطاب (7 فبراير 2007)

*منيا القمح / شرقية*

_جزاكم الله خيرا يابشمهندس محمود _
_على فكرة انا محمد خطاب. كنت اخذت عند حضرتك دورة الأوتوكاد السنة الماضية بكالوريوس مدنى الأزهر._
_وادعو الله عزوجل ان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله_
_ ............................... وشكرااااااااااااااا ......._..............


----------



## مشاري (8 فبراير 2007)

غريب!! 

استذنا الفاضل المهندس محمد زغلول انا في فترات سابقه حملت معظم برامجك التي وضعتها هنا 
وعملت معى بشكل جيد
والان عندما قراءت انك اضفت تعديلات احببت ان احمل الملفات مره اخري لكن بالفعل الملف معطوب وانا واثق من ان جهازي يعمل بشكل سليم

عموما اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع الذي جميعنا استفدنا منه


----------



## المهندم (14 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر ع البرامج الرائعة المفيدة جدا


----------



## en_maher (14 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع وفقك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## الفقير إلى ربه (15 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله عن المهندسين المسلمين خيرا و وفقط للمزيد من العطاء و مكنك في أمور دينك ودنياك
شكرا.


----------



## z062 (15 فبراير 2007)

للاسف لم يفتح البرنامج مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## المهندس هاني (15 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## markovic (24 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا....حاولت مرتين فتح البرنامج بعد تحمبله ولكن دون جدوى...


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (24 فبراير 2007)

انا مش فاهم المشكلة عندك فين بالظبط
هل فى الويندوز نتيجة عدم تحميل بعض ملفات .dll الخاصة بمكتبة فيجوال بيزك او هناك فيروس على الجهاز او يمكن ان تكون نزلت البرامج ببرنامج داون لوود واصبحت معطوبة ......
انا جربت البرامج نزلتها تانى وجربتها وشغالة 100%

حاول تشغلهم على اى جهاز تانى لو ما اشتغلوش نبقى نشوف لهم حل...
مع خالص تحياتى

محمود زغلل


----------



## م. أكرم (25 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم

مجهود رائع

بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب

تحياتي


----------



## markovic (25 فبراير 2007)

استاذي العزيز بارك الله فيك ..لقد حاولت للمرة الرابعة ولم افلح ...بالرغم من اني استخدمت كومبيوتر 
اخر وليس lap top فتظهر نافذة 
can not open file :it does not appear to be a valid archive if you downloaded this file try downloading the file again
هذا مع احترامي لك ... م.كريم


----------



## markovic (25 فبراير 2007)

الاخ العزيز لقد افلحت بتحميل البرنامج ..هذه المرة نصبت WinRaR . بدلا من WinZip. جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك . م.كريم


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (25 فبراير 2007)

الحمد لله رب العالمين
بالتوفيق


----------



## رياض رياض (27 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وبهذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائععععععععععععععععع


----------



## abumo3az (27 فبراير 2007)

استاذنا الجليل م/ محمود زغلل
بالنسبة للبرنامج الخاص بتصميم القواعد الجار 
انا جربتة وقارنت بينة وبين الحل التقليدى manual ولاقيت فى فرق فى الأبعاد والتسليح
ومش عارف ايية السبب البرنامج جايب ابعاد وتسليح اقل بكتير من اللى الحل اللى حليتتة مع العلم انى خريج جامعة الزقازيق 2002 دفعة محمد الشرقاوى والنجار اكيد زملائك وتعرفهم
ارجو افادتى بشأن هذا الإختلاف
وكنت أود من حضرتك عمل برنامج check of deflection
لأن خطواتة كتيرة أوى وممله
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abdullah1407 (27 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## silverfox (27 فبراير 2007)

لكل من حاول تنزيل الملف وكان التنزيل ناجحاً وبعد التنزيل لم يفتح المكلف المضغوط ..
أنا حصلت معي وقد حمبت الملف أكثر من 10 مرات..
وفي النهاية جربت أن افتح الملف ببرنامج Winrar3.5a وقد فتحه واستطاع أن يقوم بفك الضغط عنه ولكن الملف يحوي ملف تروجان (فيروس) يمكن أن يزيله أي مضاد فيروس جديد وهو موجود في الملف Compined footing ولكن بعدها يكون البرنامج ناقص هذا الملف..
رجاء ممن لديه الملف نظيف دون فيروس أن يحمله هنا.


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (28 فبراير 2007)

يا جماعة الملف فعلا عند عمل scan بأى برنامج anti virus يظهر ان فيه فيروس وهذا يحدث عندى مع انى انا الذى برمجت البرنامج ووالله لم ادمج فيه اى تروجان او سباى او اى فيروس وهو غير ضار نهائيا ولا يرسل معلومات عبر الانترنت. فلا تلغى ملف القواعد المشتركة combined footing فهو فيروس وهمى غير ضار.
على ضمانتى

م.محمود زغلل


----------



## odwan (28 فبراير 2007)

أشكر جزيل الشكر وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد محمد صبرى (28 فبراير 2007)

الف الف شكر ليك والله برامج فعلا مهمه جدا وربنا يخليك


----------



## الزغيبي الصالحية (28 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك مهندس محمدود ويعلم الله مقدار حبنا لك سواء في الكلية أو خارجها أو في المنتدي فأنت دائما فعاااال وتبذل قصاري جهدك .

طلابك ( كلية الهندسة - الزقازيق )


----------



## A_ASD_D (2 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا مهندسنا الغالى وانا بافتخر انى من احد تلامزتك وجامعة الزقازيق كلها لازم تفتخر بيك انك احد اولادها اللى بيشرفوها دائما .


----------



## sidoooo (3 مارس 2007)

والله الف الف الف شكر على المجهود الاكثر من راااائع


----------



## abumo3az (3 مارس 2007)

استاذنا الجليل م/ محمود زغلل
بالنسبة للبرنامج الخاص بتصميم القواعد الجار 
انا جربتة وقارنت بينة وبين الحل التقليدى manual ولاقيت فى فرق فى الأبعاد والتسليح
ومش عارف ايية السبب البرنامج جايب ابعاد وتسليح اقل بكتير من اللى الحل اللى حليتتة مع العلم انى خريج جامعة الزقازيق وباستخدم نفس الطريقة اللى اكيد حضرتك حالل بيها 2002 دفعة محمد الشرقاوى والنجار اكيد زملائك وتعرفهم
ارجو افادتى بشأن هذا الإختلاف
وكنت أود من حضرتك عمل برنامج check of deflection
لأن خطواتة كتيرة أوى وممله
وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (3 مارس 2007)

المهندس ابو معاذ
البرنامج انا راجعته اكثر من مرة مع الحل اليدوى وبيطلع نفس النتايج
ابعت لى القاعدة اللى انت صممتها يدوى مع النوته الحسابية اشوف انت عامل ايه؟
البرنامج بيصمم بطريقة working وانا عملت عليه check ونتايجه مطابقة لبرامج كتير بتصمم اساسات 

م.محمود زغلل


----------



## abumo3az (4 مارس 2007)

*بارك الله فيك*

الأستاذ محمود زغلل اولاً اشكرك على اهتمامك 
وان شاء الله سوف أبعث لك بالمثال على بريدك الألكترونى ( ان كنت تسمح )
وكنت أرجو منك عمل برنامج check of def
للبلاطات وللكمرات والكوابيل لأن خطواتها كبيرة وطويله 
ارجوا منك الأهتمام بهذا الأمر بالذات 
وجزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## المهندس 518 (4 مارس 2007)

مشكووور أخونا و بارك الله فيك و في المنتدى الرائع


----------



## ben maskeen (4 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اريد بحت عن هدا المضوع 
The effect of bracing shape on the steel frame due to seismic excitation


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (4 مارس 2007)

شكرا جدا يا محمود بيه


----------



## sho7ta2003 (4 مارس 2007)

يا باشا مشكوووور اوى جدا وربنا يزيدك كمان وكمان


----------



## fatalfury (9 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

معرفش المرفقات مش شغاله ليه يا بشمهندس

عالعموم الف شكر علي تعبك معانا وانك حطيت البرامج دي

بس ياريت تنزل لينك مباشر للبرامج دي

علي فكره انا طالب في جامعة الزقازيق في الفرقة التالته


----------



## المسيري (10 مارس 2007)

الأخ المهندس محمود 
الرابط لم يفتح معي اطلاقا 
يعطي صفحة بيضاء ليس بها شيء
ماذا أفعل جزاكم الله خيرا؟؟؟؟


----------



## المسيري (10 مارس 2007)

الاخ /احمد حسن علام 
تحياتي لك أود الاتصال بكم كيف 
اخوك احمد المسيري


----------



## ام ساره2005 (10 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاااااااته ........ الاخ المهندس محمود الراااااابط لا يعمل عندما اضغط عليه يفتح عندي صفحه بيضاء لو سمحت تعطينا رابط اخر حيث انا محتاجه جدا لموقع تصميم استعين فيه وجزززززاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## المسيري (11 مارس 2007)

الاخ م/ محمود زغلل
بارك الله فيك وفي امثالك وجزاكم الله خيرا 
ولو سمحت عايز اعرف القاعدة المشتركة لماذا لا تعمل لا تفتح
ياعبقري


----------



## shemooooo (12 مارس 2007)

*thnx*

مشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور



ويعطيك الف عافيه
وننتضر جديدك​


----------



## shemooooo (12 مارس 2007)

*fg*

مشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور



ويعطيك الف عافيه
وننتضر جديدك


----------



## محمد فتحى زين (12 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا بشمهندس محمود


----------



## shemooooo (12 مارس 2007)

مشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور



ويعطيك الف عافيه
وننتضر جديدك


----------



## سعود969 (13 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## Medoo2007 (13 مارس 2007)

المهندس/ محمود
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرابط لم يفتح معى ايضا .. هل السبب ان المرفقات لها مدة معينة ثم يتم حذفها .. انا عضو جديد فى هذا المنتدى .. 
ياريت رابط آخر. 
مع الشكر....


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (13 مارس 2007)

كيف أحمل هذا البرنامج
أنا أول مرة اشارك في منتدي


----------



## محمد نجم نحم (13 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
تبتك الله واعانك وذاد لك فى علمك ورفع فى قدرك
اخوك وتلميذك/محمد نجم
الفرقه الرابعه
مدنى الزقازيق


----------



## محمد اسماعيل صباح (14 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اشرف العراقي (14 مارس 2007)

اخوان اريد حل الملف الي انزله بنوع ملف غير النوع المطلوب  (pdf) اوWinRAR ZIP )archive)ينزل بنوع خاطأ (صورة GIF)


----------



## محمد نجيب سرحان (14 مارس 2007)

الأخ الفاضل / مهندسنا الكبير
بعد سلام الله عليكم
انشاء الله ربنا يوفقكم ونتعلم من علمكم.
أنا يا أخى أحاول فتح الموقع الموجود أسفل عرض برنامجكم لكن دون جدوى فى فتح هذا الموقع ياريت يا أخى أن كان هناك موقع اخر أو ارساله على sarhan_mn*********** وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير. اذاكان ممكن ارسال رقم محمول أو أرضى تكون مشكورا . اخوك م/محمد نجيب


----------



## mohamed raafat (15 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وربنا يوفق


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (15 مارس 2007)

اخى الكريم البرنامج لا يفتح ارجو المساعده


----------



## ben maskeen (15 مارس 2007)

مشكورين على هالجهد


----------



## melsawaf (15 مارس 2007)

ياريت الباسوورد بتاع ملفات الاكسل عشان حضرتك فى تصميم الاعمدة مثبت الميو 0.8% واحنا عايزين نغيرها او ممكن تظبط لنا شيت تانى نقدر نحدد فيه الميو براحتنا


----------



## smsmvanltino (18 مارس 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (18 مارس 2007)

استغاثه
يا جماعه علشان خطري انا اول مرة استخدم النت ومش عارف اذاي احمل البرامج دي حد يولي ادوس علي ايه


----------



## abd elnaser (20 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس محمود وربنا يخليك لينا يا رب تلميذك .E.G


----------



## i_beam86 (20 مارس 2007)

:12: :12: :12: :12: :12: 
شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## المهندس النحيف (21 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abnrawaha (22 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا دكتور على هذه الهديه القيمه ونفعنا الله بها انا بعت رساله على ال***** اطلب فيها شرح بالعربى اوتوكاد3 دى ياريت تقدر توفرها لى


----------



## memoo7474 (1 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا محمود على البرامج اللذيذه دى محمود نصر


----------



## نبال (1 أبريل 2007)

كيف يمكنني فتح البرنامج لانه لا يفتح معي يطلب اعادة المحاولة


----------



## ausan (1 أبريل 2007)

thank you brother


----------



## دويتو (2 أبريل 2007)

شكرا خاص على مجموعة البرامج الرائعة وفى انتظار اصدارات جديدة


----------



## مهندس نواف (3 أبريل 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية على البرامج الرائعة

جزاك الله خير


----------



## 3raby (3 أبريل 2007)

*مشكوووووور*

شكرا اخى على المجهود الرائع ده وعايزين كمان وكمان وشكرا على المشاركات دى


----------



## adil (4 أبريل 2007)

حضرتك ذكرت في احدي المشاركات 

*شرح برنامج السى اس آى Csi Col لتصميم الـ Core و Shear Walls والأعمدة عموما انا شرحته فيديو لكن للأسف احجام الملفات بتكون كبيرة وبتأخذ وقت كبير جدا فى تحميلها على اى موقع Uploading فأرجو من المهندسين الذين اخذوا منى شرح الساب كله على اسطوانات بما فيها Csi لو عندهم وقت يحملوه على اى موقع Uploading وادراجه فى هذا المنتدى .*


ياريت لاني محتاج شرح برنامج Csi Col ياريت اجد رد منك انا عارف انك مشغول جدا


----------



## محمد نجيب سرحان (5 أبريل 2007)

ألف ألف شكر على مجهودكم الرائع وأمنى من الله لكم دوام التوفيق... أخوك م / محمد نجيب


----------



## kassem714 (5 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا اخي عل البرنامج


----------



## mohsen66 (5 أبريل 2007)

_شكرااااا ياباشمهندس وجزاااك الله خيرااااااااا_


----------



## الوليد بن جريد (6 أبريل 2007)

_ 
بارك الله فيك_


----------



## محمد تانية مدنى (6 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس محمود على البرامج الجميلة
وللعلم انا طالب فى تانية مدنى الزقازيق ويشرفنى انى اكون من تلامذتك
وجزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك العظيم


----------



## amgad alwy (8 أبريل 2007)

مجهود طيب ولك الشكر


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (9 أبريل 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايي


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (9 أبريل 2007)

الله اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (9 أبريل 2007)

الله اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (9 أبريل 2007)

الله ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=17055


----------



## ben maskeen (12 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اريد مساعدتكم فى اعطائى بحث بخصوص هدا الموضوع

The effect of bracing shape on the steel frame due to seismic excitation
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ben maskeen (12 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اريد مساعدتكم فى اعطائى بحث بخصوص هدا الموضوع

The effect of bracing shape on the steel frame due to seismic excitation
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng.asmaaziz (12 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
ارجو وضع مجموعة البرامج الخاصة بال
مهندس محمود زغلل ضرورررررررررى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## cadmax4 (12 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي محمود على البرامج المفيده وجزاك الله خيرا وشكرا أيضا على مجهوداتك الكبيرة


----------



## مهندس النيل (12 أبريل 2007)

أخي العزيز جزاك الله خيرا على كل ثانية تقديها وأنت تعمل بنية نفع إخوانك وأخواتك في العالم العربي
وأرجو المساعدة حيث أن البرنامج لا يعمل على الـ Vista فكيف أجعله يعمل


----------



## حنوليبيا (12 أبريل 2007)

شكرا باش مهندس برامج مفيدة و استفدت منها بشكل كبير
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (13 أبريل 2007)

تسلم ياباشمهندس محمود


----------



## HHM (14 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله الف خير ووفقك الله
مع خالص الشكر.......رائع
.


----------



## mody_structure (14 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا
استمر في طريقك و وفقك الله


----------



## مايا2006 (20 أبريل 2007)

ايه يا بشمهندس محمود مشاركاتك وحشتنا من زمان
اتمنى ان يكون غيابك خير


----------



## أواب (22 أبريل 2007)

جراك الله خيرا أخ محمود......


----------



## سيد طه محمد (24 أبريل 2007)

الله عليك يا هندسة سلم أيدك


----------



## saher_04 (25 أبريل 2007)

هلا

مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير

تحياتي


----------



## saher_04 (25 أبريل 2007)

هلا

بصراحه... جزاك الله الف خير

مجموعه برامج مهمه وجدا روعه

الله يكرمك ويوفقك دنيا وآخره

ويسعدك يارب

تحياتي


----------



## وسيم غنيم (26 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## harefaat58 (27 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## civileng_amira (27 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود 

تمنياتى للجميع بالسعادة فى الدنيا و الأخرة


----------



## د.موسى الشمري (28 أبريل 2007)

*اخوكم*

:1: مشكوريين وما قصرتو و الى المزيد أنشاء الله تعالى خدمة للحركة العلمية في وبلاد العرب


----------



## محمدالسعيد99 (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك يا مهندس محمود وارجو التعرف عليك انا من مصر


----------



## m.km_82 (1 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير عنا


----------



## 777زومة (1 مايو 2007)

تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم ايدك


----------



## جامعة فلسطين (1 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور أخي وبارك الله فيك 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## م/أحمد أنور (3 مايو 2007)

Thanks For Your Best Eefort
Kind Regards


----------



## نبال (3 مايو 2007)

لقد فتحت الملف عدة مرات ولكنه لا يظهر اي شيء ولا اعلم ما المشكلة


----------



## يوسف مدحت (3 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جنات الكوثر (4 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على هذا البرنامج الرائع:78:


----------



## Eng-spring (9 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك جزيل هذا لطف منكم


----------



## mmuae (12 مايو 2007)

jazakom allah khairan


----------



## م/حسن كامل (12 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك واعانك علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (16 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك و لك وأخلف عليك بالخير


----------



## محمد سعيد جبر (16 مايو 2007)

*ما في برامج !!!*

السلام عليكم ...

بشمهندس محمود زغلل ... ملف ال winzip تبع البرامج لا يعمل ، وبيطلب مني تنزيله مرة أخرى ، ولكن نفس المشكلة ... 

:81: 

أرجو إيجاد حل ...

بارك الله فيك

محمد سعيد جبر


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (16 مايو 2007)

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته - الحمد لله أن أكرمنا بمعرفتك والتعلم منك - جزاك الله عنا خير جزاء - أكثر الله 
العلي الكبير من أمثالك - وزادك وزادنا نحن والمسلمين والناس جميعاً من العلم -

في الواقع أنا أعجز عن التعبير لك عن مدى شكري وإمتناني العميق لك.

ٍسبحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان اللـــــــــه وبحمـــــــــــــــــده سبحــــــــان اللــــه العظيـــــــــم


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (17 مايو 2007)

اشكركم جزيل الشكر على المجهودوتمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## Saudi Pro (17 مايو 2007)

thanks a lot


----------



## saleh_civil (17 مايو 2007)

أخي انت مشكور جدا على المجهود 
ولكن الدراسة الان في الجامعة على الكود الامريكي 99
وهي تعمد فقط على ultimateفارجو من الاخوة التوجه الى هذه الطريقة ايضا حتى تعم المنفعة على الجميع


----------



## eciv88 (20 مايو 2007)

thank you very much 
with my best wiches
s88


----------



## emad_nprawe (24 مايو 2007)

انا المهندس عماد النبراوى اشكر صديقى وزميلى المهندس محمود زغلل على مساهماتة وادعو لة بتوفيق


----------



## علاء عابد (3 يونيو 2007)

ربنا يجعل عملك ده في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## seerwan (17 يونيو 2007)

اخي الكريم
لقد اهديت المجهود الى كل مهندس عربي ، فكيف اذا كان المهندس مسلما غير عربي؟ هل يندب حظه لان الله لم يخلقه عربي؟ ام يشكره لانه خلقه في احسن تقويم و اعطاه اعلى المراتب في المجتمع؟
ارجو الرد عسى ان يهدينا الله و اياكم الى طريق الصواب


----------



## civil_eng_elkady (17 يونيو 2007)

مشكور م.محمود
اخوك الصغير/ محمد القــــــــــــــــــــــــاضى


----------



## ABDULLA ZAKI (18 يونيو 2007)

الملف لايعمل


----------



## waell_anwer (18 يونيو 2007)

مشكور ايها المهندس الفاضل و في انتظار المذيد و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ريم عبد الواحد (23 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## aymankhedr (25 يونيو 2007)

الله يخليك لينا يارب


----------



## ناهده (26 يونيو 2007)

ألله يوفقك ومشكور على هذا ألجهد ألأكثرمن رائع نتوقع منك ألمزيد


----------



## سحاب99 (26 يونيو 2007)

الله يجزاك ألف خير ويكثر من أمثالك


----------



## احمدليمو (26 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وان شاء الله اشوفك دكتور فى جامعة الزقازيق
اخوك معاك فى الجامعة


----------



## احمد على فتحى (26 يونيو 2007)

الف الف شكر


----------



## هيثم رجاء (26 يونيو 2007)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## almiligy (26 يونيو 2007)

الاخ المهندس محمود جزاك الله خيرا , وخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمة ( صدق رسول الله صلى اللة علية وسلم )


----------



## tatonn (27 يونيو 2007)

ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## براء فارس (27 يونيو 2007)

thanks dear


----------



## ابوذيبه (2 يوليو 2007)

الف رحمه لوالديك


----------



## ابوذيبه (2 يوليو 2007)

المزيد يا بطل


----------



## noble (3 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك و لك وأخلف عليك بالخير


----------



## ghreebeldar (3 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير ياعبقرى والى الأمام
غريبالدار عاجوز المهندسين د 1976


----------



## ابوذيبه (4 يوليو 2007)

أكمل جميلك بشرح للبرامج وطريقه الاستخدام ونجاك الله من النار


----------



## سمة الحياة (9 يوليو 2007)

بارك اللة فيك وذادك علما انا من احد تلامذت البشمهندس العبقرى محمود زغلل ولى الشرف فى ذلك واتمنى لة دوام التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## fathyarafa (12 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء و نفع بك جميع الاخوة المهندسين المسلمين


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (14 يوليو 2007)

مشككككككككككككككككككككور جدااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmed_sedky80 (15 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## foryou_ahmed (15 يوليو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (16 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم انا هنا من جديد


----------



## khaled_omar (18 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## chayirli (20 يوليو 2007)

شكــــــــــــرا جزيلا أخي محمود
على هذا المجهود الرائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## أسماء1986 (20 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي محمود مشكور


----------



## عممر (23 يوليو 2007)

ألله يرحم والداك


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (10 أغسطس 2007)

والله انا كلمت المهندس محمود وانا في مصر ووجدته انسان محترم وهزب وعلي خلق بارك الله فيه وفي امثاله


----------



## أسامة السيد (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم حهد مميز وفقكم الله


----------



## مصطفى عمر زايد (10 أغسطس 2007)

ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ياخ محمود ولكن نتمنى ان تنزل لنا تصميم قاعدة الجار وطريقة الربط مع اقرب قاعدة لها لانها غير موجودة فى البرنامج وشكر وشكرا


----------



## sali ser (10 أغسطس 2007)

:::::::::::::::::::::::::بارك الله فيك أخي :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## jamaika3003 (10 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخونا


----------



## srwatali (11 أغسطس 2007)

الله يبارك فيك ويزيدك من علم ....
شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## saidabdel (11 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي محمود,خالص الشكر


----------



## عادل2007 (13 أغسطس 2007)

زادك الله علما و نفعك


----------



## أفنان (13 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس على الجهد والله يكون بعونك


----------



## سبع الليل (13 أغسطس 2007)

شكر الله سعيك اخي للخير


----------



## omaryehia (18 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر جزاك الله خير


----------



## علاء نايل (18 أغسطس 2007)

برنامج ممتاز 0000
ولكن هل الممكن استبدال طريقة التصميم للكمرات مثلا من working الى ultimate
وشكرررررررا000000000


----------



## مايا2006 (26 أغسطس 2007)

مجهود جبار لكن نتمنى المزيد


----------



## M777 (27 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## gatozo (25 سبتمبر 2007)

شكــــــــــــرا جزيلا أخي محمود.


----------



## saad1630 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

يعطيك الله الف عافيه

برنامج جيد


لا تتوقف عن تطويره 

بتوفيق .


----------



## فادي الخطيب (26 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoud645 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج الرائع
eng. mahmoud


----------



## زياد الحمصي (26 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد سالم رمضان (27 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله لك سيف الدين مرزوق بالترقية , عقبال عندنا


----------



## م.تسنيم (27 سبتمبر 2007)

شكــــــــــــرا جزيلا


----------



## أحمد محمد طلعت محم (14 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يجازيك خير


----------



## ahm.2006 (15 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً........................:5:


----------



## حسام عبدالغنى (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا عنا وعن المسلمين وبارك الله فيك و لك وأخلف عليك بالخير


----------



## basemcivil (18 أكتوبر 2007)

شكــــــــــــرا جزيلا أخي محمود.


----------



## محمود طه (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## omar1900 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## احمد قمحاوى (19 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس محمود زغلل وربنا يوفقه ويحقق مزيد من النجاحات


----------



## م.عبد (20 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## محب العترة (20 أكتوبر 2007)

لا اعرف كيف اشكرك يالعزيز


----------



## زياد الحمصي (22 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ العزيز محمود:
السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته........
أود أن أشكرك على مجموعة البرامج التي قدمتها في الموقع , ولكن أرجو منك ملاحظة أن تصميم الأساسات المركبة( combined footing ) كبرنامج لم يعمل أرجو منك ارساله لي .
وإذا كان بالإمكان تزويدي بصميم الأدراج الحلزوني عند إنتهائك منه.والله الموفق
أخوك المهندس زياد 
:15: :77:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك ونفعك ونفع بك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## احمدتامر (23 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد المرزوقى (23 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك الجيد


----------



## ahmed2000026 (23 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا يابشمهندس اخوك م/ أحمد ثابت من بنها


----------



## ابوزيد الفهداوي (23 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوره جهودك
ارجو بيان دواعي استخدام حديد التسليح لجانبي القاعده حيث ان حديد التسليح الرئيسي الموجود في اسفل القاعده وبالاتجاهين نفسه ( اي فوق الحصيره)وشكرا ارجو توضيح ذلك بالنسبه للقواعد المنفرده مع التقدير


----------



## وردة البستان (23 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
مجهود رائع بس مش جديد عليك 
السكاشن فى الكلية تحمل نفس الطابع من العبقرية


----------



## salih9 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع*


----------



## gamal marie (24 أكتوبر 2007)

لو تكرمت اعطائى النسخة التى تعمل على ultimate وشكرا على المجهود الرائع ويجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالوو (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير ويسر الله لك كل ماتتمناه


----------



## ahmedhien (26 أكتوبر 2007)

من المهندس / احمد السيد الى الاخ الحبيب المهندس / محمود بارك الله فيك وان من زمان وان بشنعل بتصميماتك الممتعة السهل لكن مهندس بدون خبرة وبخبرة وشكرا


----------



## معمار العرب (27 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وزادك


----------



## maes (27 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الجهد و اكيد ان جميع هذه البرامج مفيدة لنا جميعا


----------



## المهندسان (27 أكتوبر 2007)

الف الف شكر يا دكتور محمود والله ان هذة البرامج من احسن البرامج


----------



## محمود الجعفري (7 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا ياأخى الفاضل


----------



## kawahalabja (7 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااخى الاستاذ


----------



## ياسر محمود العفدرى (7 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر محمود العفدرى (7 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fahad22 (7 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## dosdos2k (7 نوفمبر 2007)

فخور بك يابلديات

شرقاوي اصيل


----------



## العمار (15 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله بيك اخي وجزاك الله كل خير

ارق السلام


----------



## miiizzzooo (15 نوفمبر 2007)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه وارحمهم واجعلهم من اهل الجنة


----------



## عباس العيداني (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

الأخ محمود نشكرك جزيل الشكر وندعوا لك بالتوفيق والنجاح والابداع الدائم


----------



## M777 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فاطمة1 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراًً لكم على هذه الجهود


----------



## المهندس 518 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

الشكر الجزيل للأخ محمود، وننتظر تحديث ال helicoidal stairs


----------



## M777 (18 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مسلم (19 نوفمبر 2007)

تسلم يا بشمهندس و تحيا جامعة الزقازيق و اشرف الشيحي


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (30 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس
والي الافضل دائما


----------



## GEMY86 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر طالب فى جامعة الزقازيق 3 مدنى


----------



## حجاجي (1 ديسمبر 2007)

شكــــــــــــرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس النحيف (14 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م - خالد (15 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير ونتمني لك دوام الصحة وربنا يزيدك من العلم


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (16 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك:28:


----------



## mohttt (16 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام حامد (16 ديسمبر 2007)

الخط عندى مش طبيعى مش عارف فيه ايهáÈÑÇãÌ ãä ÊÕãíã ÇáÃÓÊÇÐ ÇáãÈÑãÌ / زى ماانتو شايفينÅÈÑÇåíã ÇáÔÑÞÇæì


----------



## م - خالد (16 ديسمبر 2007)

thanks for uuu


----------



## دائرة العالم (19 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراُ يا أخي


----------



## fisalagamy (27 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ المهندس محمود اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على تلك البرنامج الرائع اخوك المهندس فيصل عجمى من الاسكندرية / مدنى 1983


----------



## ashraf safan (28 ديسمبر 2007)

هايل ياباشمهندس ربنا يجزيك عنا خير


----------



## البوليتكنك (28 ديسمبر 2007)

ارجو منك المساعدة فك الضغط لا يعمل هناك ملف ناقص غير كامل البرنامج
وانا بحاجه ماسه اليها
ارجو حل المشكلة


----------



## البوليتكنك (28 ديسمبر 2007)

بس مش عارف اذا كان فيه مشكلة ولا ايه.... انا نزلت البرنامج عندى بس عند محاولته فتحة بالwinzip
طلعت رسالة Cannot open file , it doesn't appear to be a valid archive
رجاء من الاخوة افادتى عما اذا كانت المشكلة عامة او لدى فقط.. و يا ريت لو حد نزله يبعتهولى اذا سمحتم
و ماتقلقش يا اخ محمود الدعاء وصل من غير اى حاجة ...و الله المستجيب


----------



## البوليتكنك (29 ديسمبر 2007)

يا استاذ
او اي واحد بقدر يساعدني
انا خريج وبحاجه الى هذه البرامج
في مشكله بعد التنزيل وفك الضغط يعطي رسالة 
Cannot open file , it doesn't appear to be a valid archive
ارجوكم ساعدوني


----------



## البوليتكنك (29 ديسمبر 2007)

خلص حاولت حتى استطعت اني انزله
كله تمام
مشكور


----------



## eng/ahmed dobiaa (30 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ISM-CIVIL (31 ديسمبر 2007)

ألف شكر
ونسأل الله جل وعلى أن يوفقك في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## المهندس فراس (2 يناير 2008)

لاأجد شييئا في الملف


----------



## منير الجزائري (2 يناير 2008)

الف شكر لك وندعوا الله لك بالتوفيق


----------



## احمد كم الماز (2 يناير 2008)

الله يجزيك كل الخير ,,,,,,,,,,, بارك الله فيك


----------



## amgad alwy (8 يناير 2008)

تم التحميل ولكن البرامج لا تعمل 
شكرا على المجهود


----------



## abdocivil (10 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك والى الامام


----------



## xenz (11 يناير 2008)

مجهود رائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## depo (16 يناير 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا-او علم ينتفع بة


----------



## م عامر (16 يناير 2008)

جاري التحميل
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## حمود بوبدر (16 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير يا اخي الكريم


----------



## أبو الجنادين (17 يناير 2008)

شكراَ على هذه البرامج الرائعة
جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك


----------



## م عامر (17 يناير 2008)

تم التحميل والبرامج تعمل بشكل ممتاز
شكراً جزيلاً
ولكن لو تفضلت علينا هل يمكنك إعطائنا طريقة الحل لهذه البرامج ( وفق أية كتاب أو طريقة ) وهل قمت بتأكيدها ومقارنتها بحلول يدوية أو على برامج أخرى
مرة أخرى شكراً جزيلاً على جهودك وبارك الله بك وأكرمنا بك وبعلمك ومعرفتك


----------



## المهندس المصرى (17 يناير 2008)

للاسف لم استطيع فتح الملف


----------



## ahm.2006 (18 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر..................
بارك الله فيك و بأمثالك.


----------



## رائد محمد ابراهيم (18 يناير 2008)

اخى الفاضل لك مزيد الشكر والتقدير على هذا المجهود الرائع ودعواتى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## kefah (18 يناير 2008)

سدد الله خطوات المهندسين المبدعين وبارك الله فيك


----------



## kawahalabja (19 يناير 2008)

شكرااااااا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م عامر (19 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
البرامج تعمل بشكل ممتاز وجاري تأكيد النتائج بمقارنتها
مجهود أكثر من رائع
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## crushing_eagle (21 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م السعودى (21 يناير 2008)

عقبال عندك يا أخي العزيز شبلي و أنت تستحقها


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (6 فبراير 2008)

والله انك كفوووووووووووووو وانشهد انك جيـــــــــــــــــــــــــد وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير ويعطيك العافيه دوووووووووووووووووووووووووم يا رب


----------



## abdu77 (7 فبراير 2008)

اثابك الله
صدقة جارية انشاءلله


----------



## حسن محسن (11 فبراير 2008)

الله ينور عليك يا باشمهندس
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمود زغلل (12 فبراير 2008)

متشكر جدا على ردودكم الاكثر من رائعة


----------



## مدنى عماد (18 فبراير 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا ووفقك الى كل ما فية الخير والصلاح


----------



## مهندس مدني صغير (19 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً يا أخ محمود


----------



## reahab (19 فبراير 2008)

الاخ محمود المحترم
اشكرك على ما تقدمه من برامج لاخوانك المهندسين وبارك الله بجهدك
اخي العزيز الملف لا يتحمل عندي وقد حاولت عدة مرات الا اني اتلقى رسالة تقول اني قد اكون غير مخول بتحميل هذا الملف فماذا افعل جزاك الله خيرا علما اني بحاجة جدا جدا جدا لهذه البرامج
مع وافر التقدير


----------



## على هاشم العزازى (19 فبراير 2008)

ربنا يبارك فييك يا بشمهندس 

معى تمنياتى لك بالمزبد 
تلميذك 3 مدنى الزقازيق


----------



## على بيان (20 فبراير 2008)

جامعة الزقازيق عمرها ماتجيب حد أى كلام وإحنا متشكرين جدا يابشمهندس محمود ومستنيين منك المزيد


----------



## dy_mahmoud (21 فبراير 2008)

شئ رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## atch (22 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محب الشرقية (22 فبراير 2008)

جزاك لله خيرا


----------



## م أحمد نبيل (23 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
واسكنك فسيح جناته


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (24 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed 111 (27 فبراير 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Mai99 (27 فبراير 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسين الأمين (27 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك على هذه البرامج و زادك الله علما و معرفة و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عادل شلبي (27 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ALMANSOUR (27 فبراير 2008)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## علي الوايلي (4 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## gamal marie (5 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الطيب ورجاء التمكين من طبع النتائج وسوم تفصيلية لوضع الحديد


----------



## حمادة بدر (5 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور ربنا يكرمك


----------



## حلمى محمد جمال (22 مارس 2008)

فين البرامج ؟


----------



## خالد سيد خالد (28 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الطامح (28 مارس 2008)

اللهم سدد خطاه و احفظه من كل مكروه


----------



## جنكو (28 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام كساب (28 مارس 2008)

مش عارف احمل البرنامج
اعمل ايه


----------



## هاني سليمان (29 مارس 2008)

مجهود مشكور


----------



## emad_nprawe (29 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## لطفي962 (29 مارس 2008)

شكراااا وجزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## موهاا (29 مارس 2008)

انا حملت الرابط الى فى المرفقات والجهاز متعرفش عليه ومش عارفه افتحه على ايه


----------



## AHMAD237 (30 مارس 2008)

الاخ العزيز
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اين انت اخى العزيز ارجو ان تكون الحياة العملية و صعوبتها خاصة فى مصر العزيزة لم تشغلك عن احبائك فى الله و ارجو ان يشملك الله برعايته و توفيقه


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (30 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ebarati (1 أبريل 2008)

مهندس عبقري
ويحب الخير والفائدة للجميع
جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس ع (3 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله بجهودك .


----------



## المهندس انمار (25 أبريل 2008)

الله يبارك فيك ويوفقك


----------



## محمددنيا (25 أبريل 2008)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## mash1 (25 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد على محمدو (25 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس حسن (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمودالدماسي (27 أبريل 2008)

ياباشا أنا طالب عندك في الكلية ممكن آخد منك البرامج كلها على الهارد ديسك بتاعي


----------



## محمودالدماسي (27 أبريل 2008)

وياريت *****ي هو mahmoud_ahmed2089***********


----------



## محمودالدماسي (27 أبريل 2008)

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ميدوميزو2 (28 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخى العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله مرسى (28 أبريل 2008)

انا ا رىد sap2000v11


----------



## يقيني بالله (28 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
جاري تحميل الملف وان شاء الله تعالى نستفيد


----------



## مهندس خط الوسط (28 أبريل 2008)

انت عنوان الابداع ..! 

الزقازيق ... اجدع ناس 

:77:


----------



## مهندس خط الوسط (28 أبريل 2008)

صراحة .. مجهود رائع منك يا بش مهندس ..! تحياتي


----------



## محمودالدماسي (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد*

ياباشا قولت اية


----------



## mohammedkhairy (30 أبريل 2008)

ياشباب جميع الروابط لا تهمل ياريت حد يرفعها كلها تانى بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز


----------



## علي العوضى (3 مايو 2008)

ياسلام عليك يا زغلل يا معلم
والله انا افتخر انى كنت معاك فى نفس الدفعة2004


----------



## رائد حماده (15 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى فىالله من اخوك وصديكك المخلص المهندس محمد فتحى عليوه


----------



## حاتم المختار (16 مايو 2008)

,وفقك الله ياباش مهندس...برامج قيمة جدا


----------



## وائل ابو محمد (16 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمود بوبدر (16 مايو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## امنية عماد (16 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## jar7_allyaly (20 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو سماء (27 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طفل عبقري (29 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي محمود, مصر يا أم الدنيا ,حبيبتي يا بلدي


----------



## tamer (29 مايو 2008)

شبلي موعد قال:


> المهندس هادي المالكي , الاصحاب والصحابة هم أصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم , من دون تورية ولا تقية , هداك الله فالله عز وجل بابه مفتوح دون وسيلة وبحب الله فقط


 
جزاك الله خيراً أخ شلبي 
ربنا يهدي


----------



## ابوبكر محمد بارحيم (30 مايو 2008)

بارك الله وجزاك الله نعم الثواب ومزيدا من نشر المعرفة


----------



## سعيد المعولي (1 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد المعولي (1 يونيو 2008)

تم التحميل 
وتم عمل ايقونة له في سطح المكتب 
ولكن البرنامج لا يفتح 
أرجو التكرم بالإرشاد كيف يمكن أفتحه ؟


----------



## شريف80 (1 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد شرف ال (1 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وتشكر على هذا المجهود....


----------



## الماء (1 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالرحمن الدليمي (2 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع
و بارك الله فيك و لك وأخلف عليك بالخير


----------



## محمد غريب الصغير (2 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على ه>ا المجهود الرائع وننتظر منك المزيد فى تصميم البلاطات بانواعها


----------



## جمال شعلان (10 يونيو 2008)

الف شكرا يامهندس ياكبير


----------



## مسلم (11 يونيو 2008)

تسلم يا بشمهندس زغلل و تحيا جامعة الزقازيق و يحيى د أشرف الشيحي و يحيى قسم الخرسانة كله


----------



## ماجدان (12 يونيو 2008)

بجد بارك الله فيك يا هندسه 
البرنامج أكثر من ممتااااااااااااااااز 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## مهندس ايمن الفيومي (24 يونيو 2008)

نشكركم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## emad_nprawe (24 يونيو 2008)

الف شكرا يامهندس ياكبير


----------



## emad_nprawe (28 يونيو 2008)

شكرا الاخ الصديق الفاضل المعيد بقسم الهندسة الانشائية بجامعة الزقازيق المهندس محمود زغلل اخوك وزميلك المهندس عماد النبراوى السعودية


----------



## عباس حسن مجيد (29 يونيو 2008)

شكرا" يااخي محمود....


----------



## عباس حسن مجيد (29 يونيو 2008)

شكرا" ياأخي محمود...


----------



## إنشائي طموح (29 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد طه صادق (7 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر لك


----------



## eng_abdelzahr (7 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العبقرية (17 يوليو 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر المهندس محمود


----------



## العبقرية (17 يوليو 2008)

كحلوش العجيب قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً أخ شلبي
> ربنا يهدي


 يهدينا واياكم يا بشمهندس وجميع المسلمين


----------



## سحووره الأموره (17 يوليو 2008)

مشكور كتير على هذا المجهود
ممكن اجد عندك برنامج لتحليل وتصميم البلاطات الخرسانيه بانواعها


----------



## emad_nprawe (17 يوليو 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس مهندس عراقي (17 يوليو 2008)

برامج رائعة الف شكر


----------



## سامر عكنون (17 يوليو 2008)

كل الشكر و التقدير لجهودكم المبذولة


----------



## محمد الزئبق (18 يوليو 2008)

فعلا مجهود اكثر من رائع خالص تحياتي و شكري


----------



## abd elnaser (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير يا باشمهندس وربنا يخليك لينا ولجامعة الزقازيق


----------



## المهندس محمد سعدون (28 يوليو 2008)

شكرا ياباشا اخوك المهندس محمد سعدون الزقازيق


----------



## ههيا (31 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد شرف ال (3 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على هذا البرنامج وتمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح الدائم


----------



## abdocivil (18 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا والى الامام دائما


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (18 أغسطس 2008)

الى الاخ زغلول ادا ممكن في دراست الاعمدة و في المناطق الزلزالية تكون قوةtension الي يعطيها etabs or sap باشارة الموجب مع moment تبعها و الي في اغلب الاحيان تعطي اكبر قيمة في حساب reinforcementاعتقد ان البرنامج لا ياخد بعين الاعتبار نوع القوة في culumn ان كانت tension Pاوcompression P حسب نتيجتها و اشارتها اتمنى انك فهمت قصدي و شكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (18 أغسطس 2008)

الى الاخ زغلول ادا ممكن في دراست الاعمدة و في المناطق الزلزالية تكون قوةtension الي يعطيها etabs or sap باشارة الموجب مع moment تبعها و الي في اغلب الاحيان تعطي اكبر قيمة في حساب reinforcementاعتقد ان البرنامج لا ياخد بعين الاعتبار نوع القوة في culumn ان كانت tension Pاوcompression P حسب نتيجتها و اشارتها اتمنى انك فهمت قصدي و شكرا


----------



## ابو سليم الجهني (19 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا للمهندس محمود على الجهد وامجهود الكبير الذى قمت ببذله مرضاة الله تعالى
جزاك الله خيرا انشاء الله


----------



## الاقدام (19 أغسطس 2008)

ماشاء اللة مجهود ممتاز واللة 
جزاك اللة خيرا على هذا المجهود الممتاز وننتظر منك الكثير ان شاء اللة


----------



## samky (20 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد القصراوى (21 أغسطس 2008)

مششششششششششششششششششششككككككككووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالحفيظ احمد (22 أغسطس 2008)

تسلم ياباشا مهندس 
واتمنى من الله ان يغفر لك ماتقدم وماتاخر من دنب
ورحم الله والديك


----------



## ghreebeldar (22 أغسطس 2008)

شاركت سابقا برسومات هندسية 
كيف أبحث عنها وشكرا ؟


----------



## مش لاقي (23 أغسطس 2008)

طبعا ماذا تتوقعون من أستاذي ومعلمي المهندس محمود زغلل.أنا أتخرجت من تحت يديه الكريمة من جامعة الزقازيق 
كلية الهندسة التي يعمل معيدا بها وشهرته وسمعته الطيبة سابقاه. الى الأمام يا أستاذي.تلميذك محمود مصطفى دفعة2008. كل سنة والمنتدى كله بخير.


----------



## mohammedkhairy (13 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندس الفاضل محمود زغلل رجاء ارسال رابط مجموعة روابطك على الميل الخاص بى او نشرها مرة اخرى لأنها لاتعمل ولك جزيل الشكر
muhammedkhairyعلى الyahoo
muhammedkhairy at yahoo.com
ارجو اخطارى اذا رفعتها مرة اخرى على المنتدى لأنى لا استخدم الانترنت الا قليلا وشكرا لك


----------



## moss2000 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندس محمود زغلل ربنا يجازيك كل خير 
البارودى


----------



## خلود عطية محمد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

عسى الله أن يجزيك كل الخير وإنه لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا"


----------



## hayder76 (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يكتبهة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## زهرة صلاح الدين (14 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس
مصر-الزقازيق


----------



## جرونيمو (18 سبتمبر 2008)

thank usooooo m


----------



## ashrafelsobky2 (21 سبتمبر 2008)

مجهود مشكور وندعو لك بكل التوفيق والخيردائما باذن الل


----------



## م.عبد (21 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد وراثه (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خير جزاء ووفقك الله


----------



## saadelshemy (2 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
نريد برامج السلالم بانواعها و شكرا لكم


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اللهم ارزقه الجنه بغير حساب


----------



## maseer (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ألف شكر عالمجهود والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## gamal marie (6 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ياريت اقدر احصل على نسخة من برنامج التصميم واثبتة على جهازى 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو علياء و عروب (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على الدعم الفني


----------



## السيد يوسف (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## فراس الكبيسي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم على هذا الابداع الحقيقي واتمنى من الله التوفيق لك ولأخوتي المهندسين العرب في وطننا العربي الكبيرالحبيب
هل يمكن اخي الكريم ان تقدم لنا خلاصة عن طريقة التصميم الاساسية التي اعتمدت والكود المرجع فضلا عن عملية تدقيق النتائج مع تصاميم معروفة (verification )
اخوكم
المهندس الاستشاري
فراس الكبيسي
بغداد-العراق


----------



## فراس الكبيسي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي الكريم 
الكتابة التي على يمين النافذة غير معرفة


----------



## ahmedhien (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور وباراك الله فيك وتحيا مصر ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكور*

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ياسر لاشين (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكووووووور *


----------



## الاسهم الاخضر (11 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي محمودعلى هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## محمد حسين طرابيه (11 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسلام الكبير (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي


----------



## حامد سمير حامد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور والله يابشمهندس برامج قيمه وبتفدنا كامهندسين


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك لنا في الدكتور محمود ويكرمه يارب ويزيده وينفع به
ومشكور اخي على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## حسن سيدون (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اظل الياسمين (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا مجهود يستحق الثناء


----------



## omezon (8 نوفمبر 2008)

eshta ya 3am za3'laal ..w yediek w yedina 6olt el 3omr ya 3am bil mara


----------



## tete321 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك اللة خير على هذا البرنامج المميز

لكن هل أستطيع رؤية الحسابات التي حدثت , لأنني ارى النواتج فقط


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (8 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## m_beik (9 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة رائعة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل غربيه (9 نوفمبر 2008)

اسأل الله ان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندسالجديد (12 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على المجهود الرئع


----------



## mhany80 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذه البرامج الأكثر من رائعة 
بارك الله لك فى علمك و أفاد الناس بك و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohammedfrp (8 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يكرمك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## rwmam (9 ديسمبر 2008)

انا فرحان جدا ان المهندسين اصبحوا عائله واحده في المنتدى
وبارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس محمود زغلل وربنا يعطيك الصحه والسلامه والفوز في الدنيا والاخره


----------



## ايما نور (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*للاسف لم استطيع فتح البرنامج يطاب منى اعادة المحاولة و لا يفتح 
حيث حجم 1.977kb Win Zap
ليس الحجم صغير؟:69:*​


----------



## ismailmasoud (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا للمهندس محمود زغلل على هذه البرامج الأكثر من رائعة


----------



## ss_online1 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

حمدا لله على سلامتك يا هندسة وياريت تضيف piles & raftsوتمخمخ لنا فى حل القواعد الشريطة الطرنشات كما نطلق عليها فى دمياط ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## shemooooo (16 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ازيك يامهندس محمود
حمدلله علي السلامه 
ان شاء الله تكون بخير 
اختك شيماء
سلام


----------



## رحاب سعيد (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شرح جامد ياباش مهندس

_كان فين ده واحنا في السكشن_


----------



## بسام.م.ب (18 ديسمبر 2008)

وفقك الله وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رحاب سعيد (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شرفت جامعه الزقازيق ياباشمهندس
المهندسه دفعه 2008


----------



## رحاب سعيد (18 ديسمبر 2008)

باش مهندس محمود ممكن تنزل برنامج شرح اوتوكاد 2007


----------



## musa (19 ديسمبر 2008)

بس سؤال هذا البرنامج موثوق فيه يعني شو مرجعو و اللي صمموا على شو اعتمد في عملو


----------



## ahmad07asd (19 ديسمبر 2008)

إن اقتناع المسلم إلى درجة اليقين الجازم بهذا المجهوdكله هو الذي يدفعه للعمل والنهوض لتحقيق منهج الله الذي رضيه للناس؛ في وجه العقبات الشاقة، والتكاليف المضنية، والمقاومة العنيدة، والكيد الناصب، والألم الذي يكاد يجاوز الطاقة في كثير من الأحيان. وإلا فما قيمة الإيمان إذًا؟ 
بارك الله فيكم
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## زهدي الكوامله (20 ديسمبر 2008)

أحسنت وجازاك الله كل خير...... مهندس زهدي الكوامله


----------



## jihadalkadi (23 ديسمبر 2008)

شو الرقم السسري لفك الضغط


----------



## الشعراوى (24 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير والف شكر


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (6 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (6 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ronz (7 يناير 2009)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## كلوديوس (12 يناير 2009)

الله يوفقك خوي


----------



## مصطفى سلطان (12 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. هشام عباس (12 يناير 2009)

عمروعلى3 قال:


> [frame="1 80"]​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


وجزاك الله عنا كل خــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير


----------



## mohamed asad (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جدا جداجدا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## جمال السيد (18 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا على مجهودك الدائم والرائع


----------



## remoonhussien (18 فبراير 2009)

من كل قلبي بتشكرك
الله يوفقك


----------



## pepo5111980 (20 فبراير 2009)




----------



## وائل كات (20 فبراير 2009)

سبحان الله الحمد لله لا اله الا الله الله اكبر لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله ارسها 10 امانه بالله عليك​http://www.up.6y6y.com/uploads/5aea0ec483.rar​استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه​


----------



## حسن عبد القادر (20 فبراير 2009)

مجموعة رائعة وجميلة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng abdallah (21 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس محمود


----------



## fihonil (21 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير اجزاء


----------



## مجاهد هارون (21 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## اعجال (22 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفي مشاركتك المتميزة والمفيدة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ورحم الله والديك .ويارب دايما نشوفك متميز ومتألق ونتمنى تتحفنا ببرامجك الحلوة والبسيطة لكي تنور المنتدى.وشكراًً


----------



## mohammed_abani (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا هندسه
وحمد الله على السلامـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## عصام ابراهيم محمد (5 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا استاذنا الفاضل ووفق الى مايحبه ويرضاه


----------



## عصام ابراهيم محمد (5 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذة البرامج


----------



## mido158 (6 مارس 2009)

_بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك_


----------



## dedo_eng (6 مارس 2009)

والله الف الف الف شكر يا هندسة وربنا يكرمك ويجزيك عنا كل خير


----------



## emad_nprawe (6 مارس 2009)

شاكرين ياهندسة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## emad_nprawe (6 مارس 2009)

*والله الف الف الف شكر يا هندسة وربنا يكرمك ويجزيك عنا كل خير*​


----------



## emad_nprawe (6 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراً يا أخ محمود*​


----------



## المهندس الطحاوي (6 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير يابشمهندس وربنا يزيدك علم لكي تفيد به الاخوه المهندسين


----------



## م ضياء الحق (6 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور يا اخي والله يطيك العافيه


----------



## احمد نابليون (7 مارس 2009)

الف شكر للبشمهندس محمود زغلل وجزاه الله كل خير علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## samehmon (9 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك و في كل من قدم علم ينتفع به و شكرا


----------



## gamal marie (11 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
برجاء المساعدة فى معرفة طرق معالجة الابنية المتضررة من ارتفاع منسوب المياة الجوفية وذلك بعد تاثيرها على الاساسات وارضية الدور الارضى 
ولكم كل التقدير والشكر


----------



## eng abdallah (12 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## المصمم مصرى (13 مارس 2009)

والله واحشنى يا غالى وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ghreebeldar (13 مارس 2009)

ارك الله فيك وفى أمثالك يا هندسة
وهل تدلنى على شرح وافى لل sap 200
مهندس عجوز( 57 سنة )
أبحث عن العلم والعلماء أمثالكم
جعلكم الله أهلا للخير
ودائما للأمام


----------



## tariqsamer (13 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك ياهندسة ودة الى انا اعرفة عنك حيث انه كان لى الشرف ان تتلمذت على يديك فى الكلية وعهدنا بك انك من المتميزين ونرجو منك المزييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد


----------



## eng abdallah (14 مارس 2009)

مشكوور جدا يا بشمهندس محمود وكلنا بنحبك


----------



## eng abdallah (14 مارس 2009)

ربنا يزيدك كمان وكمان يا بشمهندس


----------



## alaa eldin farag (14 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الناصح الأمين (14 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس محمود


----------



## eng abdallah (17 مارس 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك يابو زغلل


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (20 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 


http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر
www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف 
www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهٌِ.
عن أبي قتادة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم سئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين فقال: ذلك يوم ولدت فيه، ويوم بعثت أو أنزل عليّ فيه رواه مُسلِمٌ.
وعن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ عن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: تعرض الأعمال يوم الإثنين والخميس فأحب أن يعرض عملي وأنا صائم رواه التِّرمِذِيُّ وَقَالَ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ. ورَوَاهُ مُسلِمٌ بغير ذكر الصوم.
- عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال: أوصاني خليلي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم بثلاث: صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، وركعتي الضحى وأن أوتر قبل أن أنام. مُتَّفّقٌ عَلَيهِ.
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر


----------



## eng abdallah (20 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخ محمد أبو مريم


----------



## الاوجلي (20 مارس 2009)

بــــــــــــــــارك اللـــــــــــــــــه فيــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## حمزهههههه (20 مارس 2009)

والله ربنا يزيدك يا بشمهندس محمود ونرجو منكم المزيد


----------



## tamersab (28 مارس 2009)

روعة روعة روعــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## بولزرق (28 مارس 2009)

مشكور جدا وانشالله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود العرابى (28 مارس 2009)

شكرا أخ محمود 
الله يكرمك ويعلمك ويفهمك 
أخوك م / محمود العرابى
القاهرة مدينة نصر
**************
مهندس مدنى 
تحت أمركم

مشاركة مخالفة لشروط المنتدى , يمنع وضع ارقام هاتف

المشرف


----------



## eng abdallah (29 مارس 2009)

مرفوع للتذكير................


----------



## بادي الاول (30 مارس 2009)

الف شكر لك وبارك الله لك في علمك وعملك
نسأله تعالى ان يوفقك لما فيه مرضاته


----------



## toky_pop2 (30 مارس 2009)

بجد انت تستاهل كل شكر وتقدير ومش لاقى كلام اقوله ليك 
الف الف شكر


----------



## eng abdallah (30 مارس 2009)

شكرا إخواني على مروركم

............................


----------



## ماجد شرف (31 مارس 2009)

تحياتى لك ياهندسه ولك جزيل الشكر على المجهود الرائع والذى اكيد اخذ وقت كبير جدا .........
جعله الله فىميزان حسناتك...
ارجو تكملة المعروف لاخوانك المهندسين بتصميم ال flat slab


----------



## عبدالقوى (31 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعلكم ذخرا للمسلمين


----------



## eng abdallah (1 أبريل 2009)

مرفوع.........

سبحان الله انا استغربت جدا لما لقيت المشاهدة حوالي 

31000


----------



## الصحناوى (1 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس وبارك فيك وفى مصر ام الدنيا وفى ابناؤها السباقين دائما الى المجد والرفعة


----------



## eng abdallah (23 أبريل 2009)

للرفع ..........................


----------



## marsal999 (24 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## احمد الفاروقى (28 أبريل 2009)

والله يا باشمهندس انا موش عارف اشكرك ازاى ولكنى من كثرة شوقى لشكرك ساقوم ساجدا لله داعيا لك فى سجودى ان يفتح الله عليك اكثر واكثر وان ينفع الامة كلها بعلمك وبرامجك امين يارب امين


----------



## مهندس شعبان مختار (28 أبريل 2009)

اشكرك شكر كبير جدا عزيزى المتميز دائما


----------



## moh_re110 (28 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا بشمهندس محمود


----------



## محمد بيظو (1 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ابراهيم ناجى (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## ابن الجود 1 (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا و *بارك الله فيك و لك وأخلف عليك بالخير*


----------



## حسين ابو الهنا (10 مايو 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير واتمنى المزيد


----------



## م أحمد عادل حسين (12 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا جاري التحميل


----------



## abdoullah bin amr (13 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعل عملك كله خالصا لوجهه الكريم


----------



## topographer (14 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله بجهودك وفقك الله لنشر العلم


----------



## الهندسة الحرة (14 مايو 2009)

مشكور ع المجهود بس لو تعطي رابط اخر


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد محمد كمال (24 مايو 2009)

ألف ألف ألف ألف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ma_sheemy (24 مايو 2009)

أفادكم الله وجعلكم دوما فى طاعته


----------



## إيهاب عبد المجيد (27 مايو 2009)

شكراً يا هندسة بارك اللة فيك


----------



## احمد كم الماز (27 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## eng abo adel (28 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس محمود وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## محمد مم (20 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل الله هذا العمل في موازين حسناتكم


----------



## life for rent (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## eng.emadhakeem (21 يوليو 2009)

*شكــــــــــــرا جزيلا أخي محمود.*


----------



## محمد حامد محمود (22 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م عصامو (22 يوليو 2009)

ألف شكر على المجموعة الرائعة بارك الله فيك


----------



## badamalek (22 يوليو 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmerci


----------



## engkemo (22 يوليو 2009)

*شكر و احترام وتقدير*

ياجماعه ده مش جديد على الباشمهندس زغلل لانه من احسن مهندسين الكليه عندنا فى كليه الهندسه بجامعة الزقازيق وانا احد الطلاب حديثى التخرج (مايو 2009) اللى بشكره على المجهود اللى بذله معانا سواء فى خرسانه تانيه او تالته ..............م/ أكرم فرماوى......مشروع خرسانه مسلحه 2009.........:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## afreta-hanem (23 يوليو 2009)




----------



## gharib belal (23 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خير على الموضوع المميز*


----------



## sarah sadek (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير و السلام عليكم


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (1 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس على هذه المشاركه المفيده


----------



## eng.mimo (1 أغسطس 2009)

_دايما رافع راسنا يا مهندسنا العظيم_


----------



## محمود طالب (2 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و الله يا أخي انا بحبك في الله


----------



## مهندس رواوص (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ادهم المصرئ (5 أغسطس 2009)

بجد ملف ممتاز وجهد رائع جعله الله فى ميزان حسانتك


----------



## saleh alabish (5 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الخطوة على سبيل نقل المعرفة والتكنولوجيا لمهندسي هذه الأمة

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## eng fawzy (11 أغسطس 2009)

الله عليك يا باشمهندس 
مجهود رائع يستحق الشكر والاحترام:33: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28:


----------



## eng fawzy (11 أغسطس 2009)

الله عليك يا باشمهندس 
مجهود رائع يستحق الشكر والاحترام :33: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28:


----------



## م.عبدالله (12 أغسطس 2009)

الف الف شكر لك يا ريس


----------



## agwa (14 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا شكرا شكرا مهندس زغلل ........... جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لا تكفيك تحياتي واحترامي قد يكفي


----------



## محمد حارثة (24 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من علمه وكرمه


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## reda hassan (5 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## محمد أبوهدمة (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*ملتقى المهندسين العرب*

اسأل ان يجعل هدا العمل في ميزان حسناتك يا باش مهندس محمود , وفقك الله وسدد خطاك :34: .


----------



## ماجد شرف (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم على مجهودك المتميز جدا
وارجو منك اكمال هذه المجموعه الاكثر من رائعه ببرنامج للفلات سلاب.
شكرا مره اخرى.


----------



## بلطيات (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## amsy72 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله بك ارجو المساعدة اذا لديك تصاميم منازل قياس 125 مترمربع 12.5م *10 م ارجوالمساعدة في التصميم*​


----------



## مهندس جمال فرحات (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك اخ محمود و زادك من علمه وامدك بتوفيقه البرنامج رائع و نود المزيد ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد توفيق مح (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بلطيات (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مروة الامين (23 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
بحاول افتح البرنامج مابفتح معي


----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (23 ديسمبر 2009)

أرجوا من الإدارة تثبيت الموضوع لأهميتة


----------



## twity181 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## salim salim (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على البرامج القيمة


----------



## amro_fahmy (26 ديسمبر 2009)

يا جمااااااااااعة ساعدونى عاوز احمل برامج ومش عارف سهلولى مهمتى ارجوكم عاوز احمل برامج ومش عارف الاقى الروابط :4:


----------



## hanafy_mohamed (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مية مية الله ينور عليك يا بشمهندس


----------



## محمودشمس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك واعطاك الصحة والعافية


----------



## محمودشمس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aymanghaffar (27 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسلام والهندسة (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يابشمهندس جاري التحميل


----------



## massalma (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## salahmed (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## qssder (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا باش مهندس


----------



## سكرالنحاس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

أنت ساير في طريق العلماء


----------



## Eng M Nagy (9 يناير 2010)

تسلمـ يا باشمهندس


----------



## gamal marie (9 يناير 2010)

برجاء تزويدى بمعلومات عن عمل مشروع ورشة تصنيع رخام صناعى


----------



## suisah (9 يناير 2010)

تشكر كتير ياباش مهندس وربنا يكثر من امثالك ويجعل اعمالك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## basioni (10 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا استاذنا الفاضل


----------



## engyy (10 يناير 2010)

ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حساناتك وياريت الشباب يقتدى بيك وبكل واحد يحاول يفيد الناس بعلمه وميبخلش عليهم بمعلومة ويعرف كويس " من كان فى حاجة أخيه كان الله فى حاجته والله فى عون العبد ماكان العبد فى عون اخيه"


----------



## محمد حسن عبدالبارى (25 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير وزادكم علما وبارك لكم فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## alpahgf (25 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
أود ان اوضح مع تقديري لجميع الاخوة بسن انا طلبت من الاخوة المصريين لأنهم على دراية بالأسعار في مصر و التسليحات المطلوبة في الترخيص
انا عارف ان الطلب ثقيل لكن ليس على الكرام
ارجو توضيح كل شيء عن الاسعار و التكلفة حيث انني اقيم خارج مصر منذ سنوات
الرسم و الجدول في المرفقات 
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عيد حماد (25 يناير 2010)

مشكور جدا"


----------



## سكرالنحاس (26 يناير 2010)

النصرللاسلام


----------



## eccnw (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## master4san (19 فبراير 2010)

والله تماااااااااااااام


----------



## م/غيلان (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي


----------



## mostafa816 (17 مارس 2010)

بارك الله وفيك
ونفع بك عبادة الصالحين


----------



## Max Adams (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## عاصم88 (6 أبريل 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_​ *الله يجزيك كل الخير يا هندسة على هذا العمل والجهد المتميز*
* وموفق إن شاء الله*​


----------



## aymanbasal (7 أبريل 2010)

اخى العزيز الف شكر على هذا العلم النافع جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ولكن لى استفسار صغير فقد ذكرت فى انه يمكن الاختيار بين التصميم بالوركينج او بالالتيمت مع انى لاحظت اانه لا يوجد اى اختيار لتصميم بالالتيمت فى واجهات البرامج فهل انا على صواب ام انه يوجد تصميم بالاتيمت وانا لم الاحظه؟؟؟


----------



## osamadeeb (7 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد نجيب سرحان (19 أبريل 2010)

لك منى كل الشكر والأحترام


----------



## محمد نجيب سرحان (19 أبريل 2010)

أرغب فى الحصول على فيديو لشرح برنامج ساب 2000 باللغة العربية ويكون متقدم وبالأمثلة ولكم الشكر....
أخوكم


----------



## engineer.medo43 (19 أبريل 2010)

انا معجب بشرح الساب بتاعك جدا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (19 أبريل 2010)

ألف شكرا وإلى مزيد من التقدم والعطــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء 
ونتمى لك التوفيق الدائم وأدام الله عليك نعمة العافيه والسعادة
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمودشمس (19 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك واعطاك الصحة والعافية


----------



## جوجة دانية (1 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووؤ


----------



## محمد توفيق مح (2 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وحعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## midoo_m86 (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد65 (12 يونيو 2010)

لسلام عليكم
اهتم بالجوانب الفنيه للموضوع وابتعد عن التوريه والتقيه فاصحاب النبي اهم اصحاب ال البيت


----------



## eng/emad (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا ياباش مهندس هما دول فعلا مهندسى الزقازيق


----------



## داليا86 (17 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم والمعرفه وجعله في ميزان حسانتك

*


----------



## زكريا الشجاع (11 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## eng_elkhatib (11 يوليو 2010)

:75::75::20::20::20::75::75:
ربنا ينفع بك الأمة وييسر لك أمرك
ولا تحرمنا من مشاركاتك :28:


----------



## fouadm87 (11 يوليو 2010)

ارجو رد سريع الملف لا يتم تحميله ويتحول الي ملف فديو لا يعمل فماهو البرنامج المطلوب لتحميله


----------



## fady-z (11 يوليو 2010)

مشكور يا أخي لكن أنا عاوز البرنامج الذي يحوي السلالم الحلزوني ولك الشكر


----------



## master4san (11 يوليو 2010)

بجد شكرا جزيلا وربنا يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## momo77 (14 يوليو 2010)

والله والله مشكور


----------



## MAKLAD (14 يوليو 2010)

*مليون شكر 






*


----------



## حاتم حسنى (16 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جدا يا بشمهندس و نرجو من سيادتكم المزيد من التفوق و التميز و الابداع


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (16 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حاتم المختار (24 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. جميل (25 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله مجهوووود حلوووووووووو


----------



## أحمد داود (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## eng_maged (26 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا دكتور محمود
ولكن معظم التصميمات بطريقه الworkingفهل لو توضيح ليا انى احصل على ultimateوشكرا


----------



## وليدف (27 أغسطس 2010)

جزلك الله منا خيرا


----------



## eng_osman7afez (1 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله خيرا ورزقك من فضله وجزيت الجنه


----------



## ghreebeldar (1 سبتمبر 2010)

رائع كالعادة يا دز محمود
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فبك وأمثالك
م عبده سعد من الشرقية


----------



## E/ ahmed darwish (2 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## doha_4all (2 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس عز (8 سبتمبر 2010)

ما شاء اللة بارك اللة فيك


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (9 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكـــــــــــــــور اخــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## moawia m m (28 سبتمبر 2010)

_شكرا علي ه:56:ذا المجهود_


----------



## Mai99 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع...ربنا يكرمك


----------



## eng_elfatah (23 أكتوبر 2010)

كيف يمكن تحميل هذة البرامج


----------



## medo60 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ashrafnoaman (8 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## mdsayed (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (10 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر يابش مهندس 
و إنشاء الله يكون هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## A2ZSaber (10 نوفمبر 2010)

والله في مثل هده الايام المباركة من كل قلبي مشكوووووووووووووووور
وعيدكم مبارك


----------



## islam bahz (10 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع
جعله الله زخرا لك في الاخره


----------



## Hany salem (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكــــــــــــرا جزيلا أخي محمود.*


----------



## amr awad (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يكرمك ويخليك يابشمهندس


----------



## hakarish (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر فعلا انا استفدت كتييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## m n plane (17 ديسمبر 2010)

انت فعلا انسان رائع جدا و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس علاء سليم (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
نتمني من الله ان تعم الفائدة علي الجميع وان 
يرتقي المهندس إلي اعلي المناصب والدرجة العلمية والعملية المتميزة


----------



## ابو لندا (21 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك م/محمود زغلل


----------



## السيد حرب (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## khalidhamdy (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا
ونفع بك الإنسانية جمعاء
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
أخوك م خالد حمدي


----------



## tota_ (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا بجد برامج رائعه وسهل التعامل معها


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (17 يناير 2011)

*انت فعلا انسان رائع جدا و جزاك الله كل خير شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*


----------



## eng4islam (19 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا جدا


----------



## Hamouda Ali (14 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير والحمد لله . هذا ما عهدناه من اخواننا فى الإ سلام . اخوك / حموده - الامارات


----------



## e2nor (15 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك زخرا للمسلمين 
وعاوزين من سعادتكم السلم الحلزونى


----------



## العريجي محمد (15 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً ومشكور علي هذه المشاركه المتميزه *​


----------



## jsce (16 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا بش مهندس الله يخليك ويحفظك انته خدمتنا كبشكل كبير


----------



## civil up (18 مارس 2011)

الله يبارك بيك اخي 
كل الشكر والتقدير لجهودك


----------



## tmdasd19 (18 مارس 2011)

thank you


----------



## mohamed8444 (19 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير ونتمني لك مزيدا من العلم ومزيدا من التوفيق


----------



## amr osheiba (19 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس محمود على المجهود الرائع


----------



## اشرف حلوه (19 مارس 2011)

انت رجل محترم جدا .....شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## haytham.a.e (24 مارس 2011)

شكرااااااا جداااااااا يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله كل خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
حضرتك كنت احد الاسباب ان افهم برنامج الساب عن طريق شروحات الفيديو خاصتك
جزاك الله خير


----------



## RA7MANI (24 مارس 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## Lordmedo (24 مارس 2011)

لا البرامج حلوه


----------



## كوردو كمال شفيق (24 مارس 2011)

شكرا و بارك الله فى جهودك


----------



## احمد سكولز (25 مارس 2011)

شكرا لحضرتك


----------



## ahmed arfa (15 أبريل 2011)

ألف شكر ليك يا بشمهندس زغلل


----------



## محمد مبارك التوم (16 أبريل 2011)

*قال رسول الله (ص) إذا مات إبن آدم إنقطع عمله إلا من ثلاثه :صدقة جاريه أو إبن صالح يدعو له أو علم نافع ينتفع به ...
جعله الله فى حسانتك فهذا هو العلم النافع وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## مصطفى ككلة (29 أبريل 2011)

لمادا البرامج لم تفتح لى فقد حملتها و لكن لم تفتح؟؟؟ اخوك مصطفى ادعو لك دائما


----------



## gemygamal (29 أبريل 2011)

براك الله فيك يا باشمهندس والله بنتعلم منك كتير ويارب دايما ماتوقف عن عطاءاتك الجميله


----------



## صقر الهندسه (30 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك .. وزادك علما


----------



## سامر عبد الوهاب (30 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mzezo2 (17 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس محمود ونفع بك المسلمين وجعل الله ما تعمل في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله=
امل منكم التكرم بوضع ملف الاكسل الخاص بتصميم الزلازل او ارساله لى بالايميل 

[email protected]شاكرا لك


----------



## م.ابوحمزة (17 مايو 2011)

نورت الملتقي.............بصراحة المهندس محمود زغلل من افضل المهندسين الذين قدموا شرح بامانة واخلاص وليس مجرد اعلان والله حياك الله يا بش مهندس


----------



## shakawa_h (14 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووور يا مهندسنا العظيم ومصر دايما ولاده للعباقره


----------



## ENG M RAMADAN (22 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم الله علما ولا تنسي تجديد النية مع كل عمل


----------



## ارسو (22 يونيو 2011)

أكثر من رائع يا بشمهندس بجد برامجك مفيدة جدا وشرححضرتك مبسط وممتاز
جزاك الله كل خيرا يا هندسة


----------



## hamada_top1 (1 يوليو 2011)

thanksssss


----------



## مهندس محمد سرور (13 يوليو 2011)

الف مليووووووووووووووووووووووووون شكر وربنا يوفقك


----------



## mdesign (26 يوليو 2011)

هايل


----------



## ايمن حسين (22 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
ونفعكم بعلمكم ونفع بكم 
امة الاسلام وسددكم ووفقككم
ورعاكم وحفظكم وفتح لكم ابواب 
العلم النافع والعمل الصالح والرزق الواسع 
واعلى قدركم وشرح صدركم وبارك فيكم وفى اهليكم
ويسر لكم وختم لنا ولكم بالصالحات اعمالنا واعمالكم


----------



## مهند شتية (13 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.-=m.zaki =- (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مريم محمد محمد (13 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخونا و جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## matrix***** (13 فبراير 2012)

تسلم يابشمهندس 
حبيت ابدى اعجابى بحضرتك


----------



## abdes (13 فبراير 2012)

chokran jazeelan laka ya akhi


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا استاذ محمود و لو الموضوع قديم ما هي اخبارك هذه الايام ان شاء الله تكون بخير


----------



## M17 (8 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## emara1955 (8 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا باش مهندس ببببببببببببببببببب


----------



## mostafasalama90 (14 مارس 2012)

*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
ونفعكم بعلمكم ونفع بكم 
امة الاسلام وسددكم ووفقككم
ورعاكم وحفظكم وفتح لكم ابواب 
العلم النافع والعمل الصالح والرزق الواسع 
واعلى قدركم وشرح صدركم وبارك فيكم وفى اهليكم
ويسر لكم وختم لنا ولكم بالصالحات اعمالنا واعمالكم*​​​


----------



## amr (14 مارس 2012)

*تسلم الأيادي*

بارك الله فيك أخي محمود وأرجو شرح اللبشة مع اصدار sap 14 وتكملة أنواع السلالم


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (14 مارس 2012)

*اليمن صنعء*

شكرا كثيرا للباش مهندس محمود


----------



## sayedmans (18 مارس 2012)

مشكولر وما قصرت


----------



## engheba84 (18 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك يا بشمهندس على ما افادتنا بيه اذا مات ابنى ادام انقطع عمله الا من ثلاث وانت تملك علم نافع ينتفع بيه


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (14 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## dy_mahmoud (14 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ياهندسة


----------



## جمال المهدى (14 أبريل 2012)

​م/محمود زغلل
والله حبيت الزقازيق علشانك
لك منى كل تحية​


----------



## حنين ميسره (15 أبريل 2012)

شكرا كتير باش مهندس يرجي افادتي علي اي كود شغال


----------



## harazosama (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adel azam (15 أبريل 2012)

شكرا مهندس محمود على هذه البرامج الجميلة 
ولا تحرمنا من جديدك 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## حاتم المختار (22 أبريل 2012)

مشكور ياأخ محمود ...وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نضال هديب (22 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## m_sweedy (22 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر لك م/محمود وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله​


----------



## م.محمد سلامه (22 أبريل 2012)

نفعك الله بالعلم 
وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسانتك 
يوم لقاء الله


----------



## م.محمد سلامه (22 أبريل 2012)

بجد جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (24 أبريل 2012)

رائع


----------



## mohamed_waza (12 مايو 2012)

شكرااا


----------



## besbesmish (23 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمد ع (28 يوليو 2012)

شكرا يا بشمهندس بس عندى مشكله فى اللغه بتاع البرامج


----------



## civil engineer00 (29 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eva engineering (9 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## donleo (9 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## صفوان الطلحي (10 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر... مهندس لك فضل علينا


----------



## the pump (11 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## كمال1 (20 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لك اخي محمود وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ramrosh7 (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك ...*

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس وأكثر الله من أمثالك​


----------



## marwan86 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## محمد نجيب سرحان (26 ديسمبر 2012)

أكرمك الله وزادك بسطة فى العلموالصحة ---- اخوك م محمد نجيب


----------



## mohamedsamy (27 ديسمبر 2012)

ربنا يخليك و يوضعه في ميزنا حساناتك


----------



## engmady (27 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا استاذنا الكبير


----------



## جيفر (27 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا يا باشمهندس محمود وحش خرسانة الزقازيق


----------



## sniper xprince (27 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور كتييييير على هالبرامج الجميلة والله يديمك لينا يا رب


----------



## medo1919 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم, بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## المهندس999999 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور ياباش مهندس


----------



## asma gc (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكرا علي البرامج غاية في الروعة وسهلة التحميل شكرا شِكرا شكرا*


----------



## م/محمد هندى (22 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## eng abdallah adel (29 يناير 2013)

شكــــــــــــرا جزيلا


----------



## H.SAIF (30 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا م/ محمود زغلل نتمني فيديو يشرح كيفية تصميم مآذنة & قبة & خزان مياة اسفل الارض بواسطة برنامج الساب وربنا يوافقك لما فية الخير ويجعلة في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## rabie8k (30 يناير 2013)

ماشاء الله 

مجموعة برامج ان شاء الله روعة وجارى تجربتها


----------



## the other (8 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس محمود انت فعلا علمتنا بجد كتير الف شكر ع كل اسهاماتك من شرح هايل لبرنامج الساب وغيرها كتير.......


----------



## الورد الابيض (8 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (16 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وارجو من اي عضو من الاعضاء تزويدنا بمعلومات عن المهندس محمود زغلل هل هو في مصر ام خارجها و كيف صحته


----------



## ENG_MOHDH (16 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس ربنا يوفقك


----------



## amrcivil (17 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك أخي محمود​


----------



## مجاهد حسين المهلا (18 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود واسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## gasem.m (19 مارس 2013)

مع الشكرالجزيل .

​


----------



## yyaser (19 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود علام (9 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## eng- badri (9 مايو 2013)

شكــــــــــــرا جزيلا أخي محمود.​


----------



## تسليح (9 مايو 2013)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااك الله الف خير على نشر هذه الفائدة


----------



## مهندس محمد ع (21 أغسطس 2013)

هذا الفيديو سيساعدك على حل مشكله اللغه ابحث على جوجل عن الاسم ده Problem Arabic Language With Programs And Paths


----------



## m m a (3 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله لك​


----------



## alkashab (5 نوفمبر 2013)

مجهود رائع من مهندس شرقاوي أشكرك علي هذا المجهود


----------



## ziad6998 (23 مارس 2014)

اشكر استاذ الكبير *محمود زغلل*


على البرامج المميز ربنا يجزى كل خير ويجعله فى حسانتك


----------



## karempls (30 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engislam62 (22 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## *amy* (12 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس محمود​


----------



## snakema (15 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## enghaytham (23 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيراًًً ....


----------



## محمد نجيب سرحان (6 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وزادك بسطة فى العلم والصحة - م محمد نجيب


----------



## marwanf (16 يناير 2015)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## en g ineer (3 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمود


----------



## فلاق (4 فبراير 2015)

merci bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Mooo13 (10 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hossam_star322009 (13 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سمير يحيى 977 (17 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس محمود


----------



## wael mujahed (15 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## taher2011 (17 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس
زادك الله فى علمك


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (3 سبتمبر 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

